# Crimson Dawn - Action Thread



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Seven weeks have passed since the plea for aid from battlefleet Zermund was received. For seven long weeks half of the 4th company sat idly while the ork menace only grew., until the Crimson Dawn finally came out of the Warp. She was supposed to be greeted by battlefleet Zermund but the scanners could not find any trace of it, like it was not enough already scanners showed ork activity on the planet Ulzor IV already, the Crimson Fists were late, but not to late. At first it was recommended to bombard the whole plant as it was not of high importance but then a transmission from the planet came.The transmission came from space marines, remnants from battlefleet Zermund. The marines informed the Crimson Dawn that many civilians were still alive on the planet, but before finishing their report the communication was cut. This campigen was already marked with bad luck from the beginning. Captain Ardias Syth commander of the Crimson Dawn and this half of the 4th company gathered his soldiers in the hangar to make a pre battle speech to raise moral. As all the marines gathered in the hangar area Ardias spoke, "Brothers, today we shall bring the fight to our hated enemies!", many impatient marines cheered. "The Waaghh! must be stopped before it gets out of control and overruns the whole sector. We as the Crimson Fists have a bloody history regarding the orks and today we shall strike at them just as they did it time past. Brothers you have little time to prepare, remember There is only the Emperor", and everyone yelled out "He is our shield and protector!" 

All of you return to your business after Ardias have finished his speech. You continue doing whatever you were doing before. After about ten minutes you all get a message from your sergeant through the vox to gather in the barracks for a quick briefing of the mission ahead. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brother Ramirez - You and Brother Laertes , are training in close combat in one of the several barracks on the ship. You both decided that you would use only your combat blades to test each others worth and skill. Ramirez you are younger and more eager then Laertes but he on the other hand is far more experienced. After a brief battle you are interrupted by Captain Ardias's call. Once Ardias has finished his speech you see Laertes nearby. Will you ask him to continue the training or will you go someplace else. At any rate after about ten minutes you get a message through the vox to come back to the eastern barracks where you will be briefed on the upcoming mission.

Brother Orthus - You are the shooting range with Brother Kalon and Brother Lestron. You are training on normal targets with Kalon while Lestron is training on heavier targets which wont be destroyed as easily. You are interrupted by the call to gather in the hangar and all of you go there to hear Ardias's speech. Once you have finished you have pretty much free will of what to do but after about ten minutes you are being called to the eastern barracks to be briefed on the upcoming mission.

Brother Apothecary Ferenski - Ferenski you are in the medical lab, treating some people who claimed to have headaches. They are probably just faking it to get away from work. Its your choice to either confirm their "illness" or decline. At any rate once you have finished with them you are called to the hangar to hear Adrias's speech. Once he finished feel free to roam around the ship or do something but alas after ten minutes you are called to the eastern barracks to hear a briefing on the upcoming mission.

Brother Kalon - You are training on normal targets with Brother Orthus while Brother Lestron is training on heavier targets which wont be destroyed as easily. As you finish firing your last bolter ammo you hear a message calling everybody to the hangar. You arrive there to hear Captain Ardias's speech. Once he have finished you are free to do whatever you want, but after ten minutes you get a message through the vox to come to the eastern barracks so you could be debriefed about the mission.

Brother Lestron - You, Brother Kalon, and Brother Orthus are in the firing range. You are practicing on heavier targets while they are practicing on normal ones. You fire your melta gun destroying the heavy targets with ease even though they are harder to destroy. You are still a little new to the weapon thus you are missing a bit but its nothing serious. You here a call for all marines to gather in the hangar and once you arrive there you listen to your captain's speech. Once the captain finished his speech you are free to do whatever you want but after ten minutes you are called to the eastern barracks to here a briefing on the upcoming mission.

Brother Laertes - You and Brother Ramirez, are training in close combat in one of the several barracks on the ship. You both decided that you would use only your combat blades to test each others worth and skill. Ramirez is younger and more eager then you are but you are far more experienced then him thus probably giving you the upper hand. After a brief battle you are interrupted by Captain Ardias's call. Once Ardias has finished his speech you see Ramirez nearby. Will you ask him to continue the training or will you go someplace else. At any rate after about ten minutes you get a message through the vox to come back to the eastern barracks where you will be briefed on the upcoming mission.

Everybody: Express your thoughts on the upcoming mission. How do you think you will fare on the battlefied and what do you feel when you hear your captain's speech. How did the bad signs effected your thoughts on the upcoming campaign?

OOC: I hope you will enjoy this RP, I will try and make it as interesting as I can. For any question feel free to PM me, or ask me on the MSN ([email protected]). Im sorry of its a pretty weak start but I hope youll tolerate this as Its one of my first tries to GM. Cheers and good luck :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes parried an eager thrust from the young Ramirez, anticipating the move as he had seen it many times before.
"You possess a lot my potential my brother," he spoke as he blocked another thrust. "One day you will learn the importance of planning and patience." As Laertes spoke, he quickly side stepped Ramirez, punching him strongly on the cheek, knocking the surprised Ramirez down. "Remember you have your fists, brother. Use all your weapons wisely to better destroy the enemies of man." He offered Ramirez his hand. "Try and surprise me this time!" He said with a small wink.
As they continued to spar, they heard a call over the intercom to assemble in the hanger before Ardias. Suddenly more serious, Laertes nodded to Ramirez and they made their way to the hanger. He felt a growing sense of hope that they will finally be tasting green skin blood. As he reached the harbour, Ardias began his speech. 

"Brothers, today we shall bring the fight to our hated enemies!", many impatient marines cheered. "The Waaghh! must be stopped before it gets out of control and overruns the whole sector. We as the Crimson Fists have a bloody history regarding the orks and today we shall strike at them just as they did it time past. Brothers you have little time to prepare, remember There is only the Emperor", and everyone yelled out "He is our shield and protector!" 

Having been silent throughout the speech, Laertes allowed himself a smile. To finally be able to slaughter the most hated of enemies and bring glory to his chapter was something he could not wait for. He felt excitement for the first real time since entering the warp. He offered a quick prayer to the Emperor and Rogal Dorn, brushing the tattoo of his father on his arm lightly. 
He felt nothing of the bad signs upon their arrival. He had expected as much from the greenskins. 
His tactical side knew it wise to engage the greenskins from afar, but his primal instincts wanted to test himself in the bloody melee against the foul horde. He decided to trust in his sergeants decision, and either way he would be prepared to deliver death to his foes.
As he left, he thumped his right hand against his chest in salute, and turned to march out of the hanger. 
Just before he left, he noticed Ramirez, and gave him a respectful nod.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski Checked His so called “patients” for any sigh of illnesses. No man should be fighting under Optimum strength. He began by checking with his first patient, who kept complaining about his headache, with his medical scanner and a quick blood sample. As an apothecary, He had all the medical files of the personnel of the ship and its occupants. Alberic took his data and walked back his patient, who was Still Complaining, and sent him off with a slap on the back and said “You’re Fine! If it gets any worse I would, as your medical doctor, ask you to check with the librarians to make sure it isn’t Daemons plaguing your mind! Have a good day!”


He called his second patient who claimed to have a headache. Alberic rolled his eyes and did the same tests. _If the next patient claims to have a headache then I’ll be slightly irritated_ He thought to himself. The patient was also clear and Ferenski Shouted “Next!” Unsurprisingly to Alberic, He also claimed to have a headache. Ferenski looked outside of his medical lab and asked who else had a headache. They all raised their hands but became rather embarrassed when they realised what Alberic was getting at. They all left and he went back to his private medical studies.


After about five minutes, Captain Ardias Syth commander of the Crimson Dawn and half of the 4th company, which Alberic was attached to, requested the company to meet at the Hanger. He sighed, shut down his Terminal and proceeded to the hanger. As all the marines gathered in the hangar area Ardias spoke, "Brothers, today we shall bring the fight to our hated enemies!” many impatient marines cheered. "The Waaghh! must be stopped before it gets out of control and overruns the whole sector. We as the Crimson Fists have a bloody history regarding the Orks and today we shall strike at them just as they did it time past. Brothers you have little time to prepare, remember There is only the Emperor", and everyone yelled out "He is our shield and protector!"


Alberic Felt uplifted from this speech and fell into a cheerful mood. He walked back to his Medical lab and was surprised to see a scout without a hand. With a slight smile pulling on his lips, Alberic asked the scout “need a hand?” The scout looked back with Annoyance in his eyes and Snarled “yes”. Alberic Gestured for him to come and He sat down behind his desk. “Before I can give you a bionic hand, I must ask you how did you lose it?”


The scout breathed a heavy sigh and Told Alberic that “One should not juggle newly sharpened Combat blades”. Alberic tried very hard not to burst out laughing and Searched among his various Shelves for a suitable replacement. The scout frowned and asked, “wait, you needed me to tell you what happened but not my name to report it?” 


Alberic, With a bionic hand in his hands, Replied with a hint of laughter “who said I was going to report it?” The scout swore and moved towards the surgical table, looking very annoyed. The operation took about Seven Minutes and The scout left, still annoyed. As soon as he left, Alberic started laughing and slapping his desk until a voice penetrated through his ear. “Brother Ferenski, You are to report to the eastern barracks immediately.” Alberic gave a slight chuckle and made his way to the barracks, humming quietly all the way.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Ramirez threw another strike at Brother Laertes as it was batted away, his skill and patience a tempered steel. _"You possess a lot my potential my brother,"_ Laertes spoke as his next strike was parried away. _"One day you will learn the importance of planning and patience."_ Frustration was beginning to build in Marcus as he sent a strong horizontal slash which was calmly sidestepped. Soon after a stiff blow struck Ramirez like a stone in his cheek sending him tumbling to the cold floor. The punch seemed to break away his frustration forcing him to keep a sharper eye. _"Remember you have your fists, brother. Use all your weapons wisely to better destroy the enemies of man."_ Laertes grinned a bit outstretching a friendly hand to the young dazed brother. _"Try and surprise me this time!"_

"Seems I lost focus for a moment brother," Marcus let out a bit of a laugh taking his arm and raising to his feet, "thank you for the gentle reminder." Swiftly attempting to sweep Laertes' leg, Ramirez changed his grip on the blade striking out with his free fist sending his opponent back on his heels. The brother regained his footing lashing out at Marcus' exposed throat freezing close enough to feel the cold steel of the blade. Ramirez smiled slyly gently tapping the flat of his blade that he had slipped under his guard at the small of his back. " Excellent lesson," Ramirez let out with due respect " i do believe I'm starting to catch on." The loud bark of the intercom interrupted telling everyone to gather in the in the hanger. They made their way Ramirez catching his breath, the fight had taken more out of him than he would have hoped but only leaving a sore cheek and a bruised ego.

Captain Syth began promptly._"Brothers, today we shall bring the fight to our hated enemies!", many impatient marines cheered. "The Waaghh! must be stopped before it gets out of control and overruns the whole sector. We as the Crimson Fists have a bloody history regarding the orks and today we shall strike at them just as they did it time past. Brothers you have little time to prepare, remember There is only the Emperor", and everyone yelled out "He is our shield and protector!" _

The playful nature of the sparring match was washed away, replaced now with a raw seething hatred. The Captain's speech lit a fire in Marcus that would only be quenched by green skin blood. At the mere mention of the name visions of their horrid nature filled his head. Their rotten stench choking his nostrils. Marcus thought of all his fallen brothers, his chapters history and his own bloody encounters with the green menace. Hatred flowed and swirled within him. Giving a strong salute Ramirez fallowed his brothers out preparing himself for the battle ahead.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus smiled as he drew his gunsights across target after target, two bolt rounds eliminating each target in turn. Two, switch targets, repeat, until his magazine runs empty. In a blur he swaps magazines, fires until his magazine it emptied, and discards his bolter with his left hand, quickly drawing his sidearm with his right and planting a single round in the "head" of the final targets before safing his weapons, a litany of thanks for the war-spirit of each weapon on his lips.

Orthus looks over to Brothers Kalon and Lestron, both eagerly and systematically destroying their targets. Kalon's bolter flares and targets shatter down range, and Orthus appraises his comrade's skills. Quick, ruthless, and disciplined. Everything he expected of a fellow Fist.

Lestron is even more thorough, and Orthus can't help but show a little reverence for the venerable weapon which his brother wielded. A glance showed his range strewn with heaps of slag and warped "corpses" of adamantium and armor plating fit for a Predator tank. Lestron himself was thorough in his endeavors, and Orthus didn't try to suppress a grin at the thought of enemies of the Chapter and the Emperor burning away under it's fury.

When Captain Syth called for the 4th Company to gather, Miguel quickly returned his bolter to the armorium, rearming his pistol and stowing it on his person. He saw Kalon and Lestron on their way from the range and followed them to the hangar. As the marines of the 4th gathered in the hangar area, Ardias spoke: "Brothers, today we shall bring the fight to our hated enemies!” Orthus joined in the eager shouts of his brothers. "The Waaghh! must be stopped before it gets out of control and overruns the whole sector. We as the Crimson Fists have a bloody history regarding the Orks and today we shall strike at them just as they did it time past. Brothers, you have little time to prepare. Remember there is only the Emperor!" The assembled Astartes yelled out, "He is our shield and protector!"

As the congregation began to disperse to their duties, Orthus made his way back to the armorium, intending to consecrate his armor for the conflict ahead, arm his weapons and appease their spirits for battle, and take his compliment of grenades and melta charges. After, he intended to see the brother-sergeant about deployment.

As he reached the armorium, he saw members of his squad presenta, and made himself readily available to discuss the impending conflict. He was looking forward to ending the wretched greenskins.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon sighted the bolter down the range and systematicly but a bolt round through each target as they came in his sights. He barely felt the Bolters recoil and easily kept it under control, and fighting the urge to set it to rapid fire. Kalon was used to the large destructive Heavy Bolter, its full auto setting and larger calibre rounds. The Bolter by comparison felt almost small to him, which was far from true, the power of the standard bolter being more than enough to take on most foes. To his left Orthus quickly dispatches his targets with ease and quickly drew his Bolt Pistol to neately finish off the target with a aimed shot to the head. To his other side Lestrons meltagun let off a fiercesome blast of heat as it destroyed his target, while still fairly new to the specialist role of a melta weapon, Lestron still looked more than capable.

The slide of his bolter locked back as he sent his last round off down the range. He was about to make off to the heavy weapons range when the vox sounded off ordering them to the hanger for Captain Syths brief. He left with his brother marines add made his way to the hanger. They soon arrived and fell in with the rest of the company as the Captain began his speech "Brothers, today we shall bring the fight to our hated enemies!" Kalon cheered along with some others, punching his bionic arm into the air "The Waaghh! must be stopped before it gets out of control and overruns the whole sector. We as the Crimson Fists have a bloody history regarding the Orks and today we shall strike at them just as they did it time past. Brothers you have little time to prepare, remember There is only the Emperor" as one all gathered yelled out "He is our shield and protector!"

With the speech over Kalon made his way back to the Armoury where he collected his Heavy Bolter. Kalon was trained in all heavy weapons the Astartes could bring to bear, but the Heavy Bolter was his favoured weapon. This particular one having been with him since the day he was first inducted into his first tactical squad. The weapon was covered in flowing script on almost every surface, prayers to the Emperor and Dorn, quotes, proverbs and names, the largest and most plainly stylised script being "The Emperor Protects". He began to dismantle his weapon for cleaning when the vox again announced he was to report to the eastern barracks for the squads mission brief. Setting his weapon down he made his way to the barracks. When he arrived their he saw many of the squad already their. "Boys! Whose ready for more fun and games courtesy of the greenskins!?" he boomed out to them grinning.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As he left the hangar, Laertes went to the armoury and readied his weapons. His gladius combat blade, which he had crafted himself whilst a scout. Its edge still sharp and keen for blood. His Bolter, the pinnacle of the Angels of Death, death tally markings of his most difficult and biggest kills skillfully crafted into the weapon. His knife, which had slit many throats when there was a need for stealth. And lastly, his krak grenades. Just incase, he thought to himself. 
He meticulously blessed each weapon's machine spirit, and offered prayers to the god-emperor and Dorn for guidence. He had no need to clean them as he did this as soon as he finished using them. 
He wondered how many kills he would tally. The thought of filthy greenskin blood dripping endlessly of his gladius was an image that never failed to please Laertes. He sheathed his weapons, and began meditation in preparation for his oncoming battle. 

Just as he finished, he heard the call through his vox to assemble in the barracks. He left immediately. He arrived along with his other squad-members. 
As Kalon arrived, he boomed _"Boys! Whose ready for more fun and games courtesy of the greenskins!?" _. 
"I hope you are Kalon, I won't be behind you to save your arse!" Laertes replied with a massive grin on his face, as he embraced Kalon in a bear hug.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

As he was walking to the barracks, He slapped his forehead in stupidity. _Remember man! Where are your weapons?_ Alberic Thought to himself. He took a turning to the armoury to wear his weapons would be, greeting a fellow apothecary along the way. Alberic Strolled up to his Weapons and Took his Bolt pistol. Fond memories of times he has hand with his side arm flooded his mind. The first shot of this weapon saved Alberic’s life due to an ork just about to slice him in half. Since then, He has made sure the pistol was in top condition. He holstered the pistol in the pouch on his right leg and patted it. He drew his Three foot long combat blade which glistened in the light. Along the blade were the words “_Death comes Swiftly_” marked boldly. Alberic Put the blade into his sheath and put a couple of frag grenades around his belt.

He continued back to the Barracks now that he had his weapons. He hoped he wasn’t late due to his own stupidity, and to his immense pleasure, he wasn’t. He quickly checked his Narthecium and reductor to see if it was working well. He heard Brother Kalon Shout _“Boys! Whose ready for more fun and games courtesy of the greenskins!?". "I hope you are Kalon, I won't be behind you to save your arse!"_ Laertes replied. Alberic Judged on whether he should enter the conversation but decided not to. _Don’t want to spoil the mood_ He thought to himself. He sat down quietly and steeled himself for the battles to come.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Marcus made his way to the armory after the vox call to the barracks. Suiting up he let his mind calm. He took a moment to stretch, his power armor was still fairly new to him but felt like a second skin. It was time to inspect his weapons. Carefully picking up his long combat blade and running his hand down the blade, flawlessly balanced and razor sharp ready to flay even the toughest ork hide. Marcus sheathed the blade as always across his lower back able to be drawn in an instant. He practiced this movement a few times till it was second nature. His time in the scouts stressed the importance of knowing when stealth was called for, to think of what was best for his brothers. He thought of his most recent lesson with Brother Laertes, to temper strength and rage with patience and forethought. 

Finishing his brief exercise he lifted the holy bolter for its inspection. Marcus had also been taught to keep his weapons in absolutely perfect working order. _"We as warriors live and die by these weapons and i promise you, if you neglect them your days as an Astartes will be short."_ The words of his grizzled old scout sergeant echoed through his head. As always the bolter was pristine aside from cosmetic nicks and scratches from vicious combat. The name "Reaper" scratched into the side, a gift from a fallen brother. With this holy instrument of death he will reap the lost and damned that are humanities enemies. With this thought he armed himself with a few grenades and made his way to the barracks where the others had already gathered.

He heard Kalon shout out with thunderous enthusiasm, _"Boys! Whose ready for more fun and games courtesy of the greenskins!?" _ Marcus grinned taking his place among the others. It was good the moral was so high. Bear hugging Kalon, Laertes let out,_"I hope you are Kalon, I won't be behind you to save your arse!"_ Marcus laughed along with the others waiting patiently for the briefing.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus wandered over to his squad brothers and slapped a hand on Laertes shoulder. "Better be sharp or it will be your arse in the fire, brother!" he finished with a bark of laughter. "I assume the brother-sergeant is on his way? I'm rather looking forward to getting into the wretches." He made a show of clenching his crimson left gauntlet before the assembled Astartes. "My weapons thirst for the blood of the foe, and the orks do not wait to wage war."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sergeant Uriel Hoth was on his way to the armory, he expected that every single squad member will be there. As he arrived he saw Brother Kalon shouting,"Boys! Whose ready for more fun and games courtesy of the greenskins!?". Soon Brother Laertes joined the rest of the squad and said, "I hope you are Kalon, I won't be behind you to save your arse!". Hoth grinned and then the final member entered, Brother Orthus, he slapped his hand on Laertes's shoulder and said, "Better be sharp or it will be your arse in the fire, brother!". "I assume the brother-sergeant is on his way? I'm rather looking forward to getting into the wretches. My weapons thirst for the blood of the foe, and the orks do not wait to wage war."

"No, they don't." Hoth stepped out of the shadows, his bolter on his back, his pistol strapped to his left leg and his combat blade clean and in perfect shape strapped to his waist. "Orks don't wait to wage war, they are already there as far as we know.", Uriel Hoth stepped in front of his squad looking at each one, they were all eager for the fight, each one in an other way. "OK, form up in a half circle pattern and Ill brief you." Once the squad formed up he began briefing them. "This time we wont be dropping by a stormbird as it attracts to much attention and we want the element of surprise on our side. We will be dropping by drop pods.", some of the squad sighed when they heard that they will be using drop pods. "Yes... I know that its your favorite matter of transportation. Now listen we will be dropping near the city from where we received that transmission from the remnants of the battlefleet. We will take this orks by surprise and crush them to dust!", Hoth said, slamming his fist against his power armor. "If you have any questions, ask them now, if you don't have any go and prepare yourselves we have less then forty minutes until drop. This will be your free time, after this forty minutes meet me at the hangar where we will commence the attack along with several other squads." After answering the questions that were raised Hoth turned and marched out of the room leaving his squad to prepare.

Everyone: You have forty minutes now to prepare yourselves, with the time left feel free to do whatever you want. Interact with each other if you wish or just simply prepare and wait for the time to pass. After this point there is no turning back to the ship, so do what you want aboard the Crimson Dawn because you probably wont have another chance.

OOC: We are going to war!:drinks:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes nodded to his Sergeant as he walked off. He wanted to take the fight to the Orks now, the longer he waited the more chance that Imperial lives were being lost. He was not one who sighed at the drop pod notice. Unlike many of his brothers, he loved drop pod descents. Just the pure adrenaline rush, and the thought of landing in the midst of the enemy, having to slaughter his way out of the drop pods doors simply exhilerated him beyond measure.
Turning to his assembled brothers, he asked "So who is going to try and kill more Orks than me then?" In a joking manner.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus smiled. He missed drops from Thunderhawk by jump pack, but his days in the assault squad were over. He'd have to make do with a storm of gunfire as he disembarked from the drop pod.

_ "So who is going to try and kill more Orks than me then?"_ Orthus turned and saw the smile on Laertes face, replying, "Ha! I'll do just that brother, and with blade alone! Try to keep up once my bolter is drawn." He chuckled as Laertes glanced at him like he was crazy.

"With the forty... nay, thirty-five minutes left, I intend to make ready my wargears' spirits, as well as my own, in the reclusium. Anyone care to join me? I'm sure the Chaplains are as eager as we."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Lestron aimed and fired. The blast from his meltagun sent slag flying from the target's center. The kill was rather enjoyable, though it had taken him more shots than he had wished. The weapon still felt new in his hands, but he was becoming far more accustom to it. He glanced to his brother's ranges. Orthus was reducing his targets with an accuracy and determination of a veteran. Kalon was using a boltgun, something that Lestron had seen him practice with before, instead of the mighty fire of his heavy bolter. Seeing both brothers on the field of battle was something he longed for.
Lestron snapped a new melta canister into place. It still took to long in his mind. He needed to be able to wield his new weapon with the skill and precision of his bolter. As the marine raised his weapon again the vox called for all brothers to assemble. Lestron placed his weapon quickly back into the armory and made his way to the hanger. He finaly pulled his helmet free as he entered. The scent of incense filled his nostrils. 
Ardias's words filled his ears. Lestron smiled as he added his voice to the chorus of his brothers. His Captain finished, "Brothers you have little time to prepare, remember There is only the Emperor." "He is our shield and protector!" was the reply. 
Lestron's heart was lighter as he left. A smile was upon his lips. He would return to his weapon. There was time for one last target. This time his hands moved quickly. He locked in a canister. The vox sounded. Leston fired. Slag melted from the side of the target. Leston smiled, it would have been a kill. He quickly moved to the barracks, and waited for Sergeant Hoth to arrive. 

Lestron watched as the sergeant left. The thought of being hurled into battle by a metal pod navigated only by a small machine spirit made him a little anxious. He knew from his time as a scout that the element of surprise was a formidable weapon in itself. Already he knew there would be praying until he finaly placed his feet on solid ground again. 
_ "Ha! I'll do just that brother, and with blade alone! Try to keep up once my bolter is drawn." _Lestron laughed. "But what will you brothers compete over when the gretchen are gone," he asked in jest. "Perhaps you can follow the trail I shall blaze through them looking for something with a little more metal than skin." He could already feel the sharp glances.
_"With the forty... nay, thirty-five minutes left, I intend to make ready my wargears' spirits, as well as my own, in the reclusium. Anyone care to join me? I'm sure the Chaplains are as eager as we." _"I will join you brother," Lestron quickly replied, "as soon as I have gathered my full wargear." And, he continued in his mind, once I've finished my last target.
His arrival is almost 15 minuets and two targets later.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"I will carry out solitary meditation, Orthus. I will see you in 35." Laertes thumped his hand to his chest in a salute to his brothers, and walked off towards his private room.
As he reached his room, he knelt onto the ground, and placed his left hand against his forehead. He began to quietly hymm the same words he had spoken since his full ascension to Astartes before a battle against the Greenskins. He spoke litanies of hate, sorrow, remorse, and vengeance. He vowed to give no quarter, and slaughter his bodyweight tenfold. 
As he finished speaking, he had 20 minute left. With the last 20 minutes, Laertes performed some quick bolter and close combat drills, making mental notes where he was not perfect so he could better prepare himself later.
With 5 minutes to spare, he carefully engraved the name of the below planet into his Gladius, and walked towards the drop pods.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Alberic Stood up and nodded to the sergeant. With his mind focused and ready, He walked to the Medical lab and sat down behind his desk. He decided to store his latest medical files he was researching into his compact data pad and clipped that onto his belt. As there were no patients to attend to, He Dissembled his bolt pistol and cleaned each and every part. To some marines, it was considered a chore, to others, an important part of their lives. To Alberic, he just did it as it took his mind off past mistakes and losses. He did his job best he could but every time he failed to save a brother’s gene-seed, it felt like it was his own fault for failing.

Alberic sighed, reassembled his bolt pistol and holstered it. He decided to throw up some images of forests and mountains to admire and ponder. For some reason, Whenever Alberic looked at the images; he felt an inner peace and calmness. Alberic checked the clock. _Twenty Minutes left… Hope nothing bad happens soon…_ Thought Alberic. Taking down the images, He turned off the lights and left his medical lab to stroll through the _Crimson Dawn_.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes was the first to reach the drop pods, where he stood in silence awaiting the rest of his squad. His frame of mind had changed entirely within the past 40 minutes. Laertes changed from the charismatic, joking man into a merciless, brutal, and tactical warrior. 
He steadied his thoughts on the coming battle, checking his weapons once more and making sure they were secure on his person. He quickly rubbed off a large smear of gore that covered the chapter insignia, as whenever he fought an enemy he wanted them to know who it was who killed them. 

Laertes remained in this frame of mind as he awaited the rest of his squad.

OOC - As a tactical squad is 10 men, are you going to have these as NPC komanko? Or are we an under-strength squad? Also, does the squad have a name?


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus remained contemplative throughout his pre-battle meditation. The Chaplain had led them in the most appropriate liturgies of battle, invoking the Emperor's protection over his bravest sons who descend as steel rain. Upon finishing the consecration of his weapons, he turned to leave. Pausing only to salute the figure if the Emperor at the alter, fist to chest, he strode from the Reclusiam and proceeded towards the drop bay.

As he walked the halls of the _Dawn_, he crossed paths with Alberic on his way from the apothecarion. "Ready for battle brother? Sergeant Hoth awaits us. Let us get to the launch bay with haste. I am all too eager to meet the foe." Receiving a nod in return, he led the way to the drop pod hangar, bolter locked on his power plant, pistol at his side, and blade sheathed at the small of his back.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Brother Lestron knelt quietly as the liturgies were spoken. He had arrived later than the others, but had joined without interruption. Many of the litanies he knew by heart. The first time he heard many of them seemed like centuries ago in another life. Lestron could still see the faces of those men who spoke them. Some he had brought food and water too, others he had carried extra clips for. He was sure they had all died upon the anvil of battle to forge the worlds they had fought for. They were surely heroes of the Emperium. He stepped forward, as did all the brothers, to have his weapons blessed and consecrated. 

After the preparations had been done, the blessings made, and the litanies were spoken each man set out for their task with new fervor. Lestron turned to the altar. He saw Orthus salute. The memories flooded back his father, his time as a scout, and all the brothers he had seen on the field of battle. Lestron’s face twisted as his thoughts changed. There was no longer fear of the drop, or thoughts of the ill omens that had already shown themselves. His mind was steeled for war, his only thought was to bring swift and unyielding wrath to his enemies. He bowed before the statue and saluted as he had seen his father do so many times, as he had done so many times.

Lestron held his weapon proudly as he marched to the drop pod. There was no fear in his mind of this voyage; there was no room for it. As he stepped to his position he whispered to the machine spirits within his wargear. He promised these spirits of war true enemies, not the simple targets that had been used over the long voyage. 

He smiled as he waited rigid as a statue. They would be dropping into a war zone. Into the forge of battle and the chaos of conflict they would fall. Lestron felt more at home already.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Marcus sighed as the sergeant left the room. "Drop Pods." he thought, never liking the idea falling out of the sky like a meteor. Making his way out of the barracks and down the halls and corridors to the hanger he prepared his gear and himself for the mission ahead. No matter the disorganization or crude nature of them the green skins were not to be underestimated. There was something to be said of an enemy that would consider crushing you under the weight of their own dead a victory. None of this scared Marcus only honed his focus. Arriving at the hanger seeing the others gathered there Marcus took his place among them and looking over the drop pod and feeling a bit of nervousness creep along him. Letting out another strong sigh as he strapped his bolter tight across his chest and giving his gear one last once over. Letting his eyes fall on the drop pod again he couldn't help but speak with a nervous laugh, " Dorn help me i hate these damned things."


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

As Alberic was strolling the ship, Orthus crossed paths with him.

_"Ready for battle brother? Sergeant Hoth awaits us. Let us get to the launch bay with haste. I am all too eager to meet the foe."_

"As am I brother. My blade is thirsty for some greenskin blood" Responded Alberic with a nod. He followed Orthus to the drop pod hanger and checked he had all his equipment ready. Blade on left hip, Bolt pistol in holster on right leg, frags attatched to his belt and narthecium and reductor ready. He looked at the drop pods with respect and distaste. He knew that the drop pods are amazingly good at Shock tactics but Alberic just hated the feeling just before you launch. Even with the drop pods, Alberic knew that today was going to be a good one.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon
"I hope you are Kalon, I won't be behind you to save your arse!" Kalon clutched his hand to his chest over his primary heart at Laertes jibe. Kalon often enjoyed bantering with Laertes, being along with Kalon one of the more talkative members of the squad. Sergeant Hoth then entered the room and Kalon snapped up a quick salute to his Brother-Sergeant. Hoth began his breifing on the particulars of the drop. When he announced they would be deploying by drop pods Kalon let out an audible groan. Being quite a large marine, Kalon hated the cramped confined space of a drop pod. Hoth finished the briefing and allocated them 40 minutes to prepare themselves for the upcoming battle. "So who is going to try and kill more Orks than me then?" Laertes said. "Kill more Orks than you? thats surely a rhetorical question Laretes, we all know who rakes up the most kills in most battles, a certain large brute of an Astartes with a rather large fully automatic weapon i think? i do forget his name, sure it begins with a K.....?" 

Kalon then returned to the armoury and collected his Heavy Bolter and Ammo Pack. His ammo pack was at least twice the size of a normal astartes pack, carrying all of his large calibre heavy bolter ammunition. He bagan his prayers and litanies to appease the weapons spirit. He carefullly checked over his ammunition belt and feeds, making sure everything was exactly as it should be, the last thing the squad needed was a break in his covering fire due to a stoppage. Satisfied that his equipment was in working order he clipped his greandes to his waist and with the aid of a servitor attached his heavy pack and secured his helmet into place, doing a quick vox check and syncing his display to show the packs current ammo level.

Picking up his Heavy Bolter he made his way to the Hanger deck. Most of his fellow squad members were already assembled by their allocated drop pod. Kalon refrained from speaking out and making light conversation, seeing most of his brothers deep in thought, mentally preparing themselves for the upcoming battle and what it may hold. He cast a disdainful look over the drop pod and looked longinly at a Thunderhawk on the other side of the hanger, wishing they were inserting via it's spacious hold instead. He loaded his ammunition belt onto his Heavy Bolter, and then began a final prayer to the Emperor.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sergeant Hoth was walking through one of the many corridors of the _*"Dawn"*_, he has spoken with his superiors to get an early idea of what is supposed to happen down there. He did not manage to get a direct and clear answer, from what he was told he got the feeling that they really did not know what they are walking into. They had no support it was the "_*Crimson Dawn*_", against anything the plant could throw at them. Arriving at the hangar bay he was happy to find Brother Laertes in there already. He approached and nodded to him. Soon everyone else arrived at the hangar, last to arrive was Kalon with his heavy bolter, who did not look very fondly on the drop pod. *Lets move it squad!*, Hoth shouted so everyone could here. He wanted his squad to be first on the planet, he wanted his squad to be praised as the best squad in the company!

_*3... 2... 1!*_

Several pods launched from the *"Dawn"*, you can hear the _"Thump"_ sound when the pod is launched. The pods are making their way through the atmosphere easily, rather quickly the pods can be seen cutting through the skies. As you are about to brace yourself for impact the pod suddenly starts to shake and tremble. You rather soon get the feeling that this was not supposed to happen. Sergeant Hoth quickly tries to message one of the other squads, *We are taking fire from an unknown source! I repeat taking fire from an unknown source!*, no answer came through the vox. About two more seconds pass and the pods hit the ground with a force strong enough to crush a carnifex. The impact shakes you all down and you only then realize that most of the pods systems are not functioning and you are not transmitting your location back to the ship. You are on your own from now. You all get unstrapped from your safety harnesses and Sergeant Hoth leads you out of the broken pod. As soon as you get out you can see that the pod was hit pretty badly from an unknown weapon, which punctured a rather nasty hole inside it, damaging nearly every system. You realize that if you were hit several seconds earlier you would have probably died. Hoth signals you silently and you all gather around him.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brother Kalon*: As you arrive, nearly late for the drop, you can hear Brother Sergeant Hoth ordering everyone inside the drop pod. You obviously don't like the idea of a space as small as this but have no choice but to accept your "awful" fate. You enter the pod which then closes. Taking your seat and putting on the safety harness you wait for launch. As the pod takes off, you can swear that you can feel that pressure of the atmosphere around you crushing you to your seat. Suddenly something shakes and you can hear all of your ammo pounding in the clip as your heavy bolter shakes heavily. You immediately start to feel anxious and nauseous. Between your feelings of claustrophobia and anxiousness you can see that Hoth is certainly worried as no one answers his vox message. As the pod hits the ground you quickly rush out, not thinking twice of what can happen. Taking some deep breaths you clam yourself, you also notice Hoth signaling everyone to gather around him.

*Brother Laertes*: You arrive first at the hangar bay, not even your Sergeant has arrived yet. As you wait for everyone to arrive, you notice Sergeant Hoth quickly moving from one edge of the hangar to another, getting to you and the pod rather quickly. Seeing you he smiles and nods towards you. After everyone arrives you get in the pod after your Sergeant. You look at the insides of the drop pod and you feel your spirit rising, as you are really fond of pod drops. You strap yourself with the safety harness, and you wait for the drop to occur. After about half a minute you can see that everyone are ready and Hoth sends the signal to launch. The pod is launched with a nice sound which you find beautiful. As you make your way across the skies of the planet you can suddenly feel a quake passing through the pod and can feel that its stirring from its original destination. You brace yourself for impact as you see Hoth sending a distress signal through the vox, but no answer is received. The pod hits the ground with a huge force which shakes you down, but you quickly recover and step outside of the pod right after Hoth, also catching a glimpse of Kalon running out of the pod with full force. As you see the sign you gather around your Sergeant and wait for him to speak.

_*Brother Apothecary Ferenski*_: You quickly and efficiently store your latest research into a data pad and clip it into your belt. Readying your equipment you go out of the apothecarium taking a stroll around the _*"Dawn"*_ before takeoff. As you travel around a bit you bump into Brother Orthus which was apparently headed towards the hangar. You quickly join him and you both go to the hangar. As you arrive you see only your Sergeant and Brother Laertes. You quickly walk to them and wait for the others to arrive. The long wait has been finished and you all walk inside into the pod. Taking safety measures you strap yourself with the harness and await the takeoff. Rather quickly the pod is launched and to your surprise you managed to stay calm with no bad feelings once the pod is blasted away. Once you started flying down you are sure that you wont need to be on guard for at least two minutes of flight. Soon you find out that your speculations about awareness were wrong as you feel something hitting the pod. The pod started trembling and quaking once it was hit and because of your unawareness your data clip slips from your belt for some reason just near Hoth's feet. You are getting seriously worried about your research. The pod impacted against the ground and sent your data clip flying in the air, you are surprised to see that Hoth caught it in mid air. As the pods opens he throws the data back to you and you strap it back to your belt, releasing a big sigh. As you get out you see Hoth signaling everyone and you head towards him.

_*Brother Orthus*_: As you finish preparing to the upcoming battle through your meditations, you take your leave and walk around the halls of the *"Dawn"*. After strolling for a bit you encounter Apothecary Ferenski whom you offer to go along with you to the hangar bay. The Apothecary accepts your invitation and you both head towards the bay. Arriving at the hangar you see your Sergeant with Brother Laertes. Both of them standing near the pod, awaiting the rest of the squad. You approach and salute Hoth. He nods back to you with a smile. You can see that he is as eager as everybody. You continue to wait for about another four minutes until everybody arrive. Looking again to see if you have all of your equipment on you, you see that everything is in place, blade, pistol, bolter, frags and melta bombs. You enter the pod with anticipation for the upcoming battle and after a few more seconds the pod is launched, right after you strapped yourself with the safety harness. As the pod pierces the atmosphere and reaches the skyline you suddenly feel like something impacted against the pods outer haul, right behind you. Luckily the thing which impacted did not penetrate all of the haul and did not reach you. Soon you realized that the pod is drifting away from its original destination and after a few more seconds the pod is impacted against the hard ground. You are thrown off your place, the harness braking loose. You quickly stand up with a minor scratch on your armor, no damage done to you. Picking up your scattered equipment you exit the pod and gather around your Sergeant who signaled you to him.

*Brother Ramirez*: After finishing your preparations you are moving towards the hangar. You arrive at the entrance of the hangar just to see Apothecary Ferenski and Brother Orthus arriving at the pods location. You follow them and quickly find yourself among your squad. After a brief waiting the rest of the squad arrives and you board the pod you strap yourself for safety reasons. You don't like the feeling that you know you will soon experience. As the pod is launched from the ship you can hear the vacuum letting loose with the sound of a _"Thump"_. Immediately after the pod is launched you get the annoying feeling that its not supposed to be like that, that men should not fall from the sky like pieces of rock. This feeling of course arouse from your superstitions which you still hold dear to you. Flying through the sky, you kind of accepting your _"*Fate*"_, but as soon as you get used to the strange feeling you feel something hitting the pod. The pod shakes and quakes and you can hear your harness straining to hold your weight without getting torn. You barely readied yourself for impact once you heard the message from Hoth. The pod Impacted strongly against the ground shaking you. You saw Orthus's harness getting torn and he fell to the ground, but luckily he was unharmed. At the sign of Hoth you get out of the pod and follow him as everyone gather around him for further orders.

_*Brother Lestron*_: As the liturgies were spoken you stayed silent, once they were finished you for a moment stood still remembering your father and family and other memories as well. Once you got back to *"Reality"* you marched out and went towards the hangar arriving their a minute early. You saw everyone except Kalon there and now you all needed to wait for him for a little longer to arrive. You Nod to your Sergeant with a smile and he nods back. You have braced yourself for this drop and all the fear was gone like it never came. You did not need to wait for long and soon Kalon arrived and you all got into your pods. It was not as easy as imagined to enter with your weapons inside but eventually you succeeded and took your place among the others. After Kalon entered you counted to three, took a deep breath one last time and the pod was launched. As the pod flew through the sky you could fell all your fears vaporizing but as soon as they vaporized they got back in the form of a sound of impact against the pod's haul. The pod was shaking like the warp itself but you remained firm and did not move a bit, probably your weapon held you so strict as it gave you even more weight then the others. You could see that Ramirez did not enjoy this flight and could see and hear that your Sergeant is trying to vox the command with no luck at all. You braced for impact and soon the pod hit the ground. The _*"Nice"*_ flight was a lot shorter then you expected. As everyone exited the pod you followed staying from behind to cover with your melta weapon if needed. You soon saw Hoth signaling everybody to gather around.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you all gather around your Sergeant he explains the current situation, _*As you have probably seen we have a slight change of plans here... We have been hit by some kind of weapon, I'm not a weapon expert here so I cant tell you what it was but what I know that it was enough to take our pod out and we are lucky to survive. Now, I have tried to contact command with no luck, we have a simple goal now. We need to somehow get back to our allies and even more importantly signal command somehow that its dangerous to send more squads in."*_ Taking a brief look at him men he saw that they were hungry for the fight, so did he. *"Come on! Lets move!*, Hoth said, he refrained from shouting as he did not know if the enemy is near. *"Laertes! Give me your auspex."*, Hoth said to Laertes. Taking a look in Laertes's auspex Hoth said, "We've got something living ahead cant tell what it is. Lets check it. Ferenski, Orthus, your the rearguard. Kalon, Lestron, you are in the middle, provide fire support if needed but first take cover. Laertes, Ramirez you are in the front with me. The squad began to march towards the sign of life.

Everyone: (I know tis' color be annoying) describe everything that happens between boarding and the landing. Something that I did not mention by mistake is that this planet is full with forests, tropical ones. We are in one now. So describe your surroundings I want to get a picture of how it looks from your posts. Give me big detailed posts I love reading em', take your time if you need it but if its over a week PM me.

OOC: oooofff, that took hell longer that I thought it will... It was supposed to be ready at 8 PM :laugh: Hope you enjoy the RP :biggrin:


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus entered the pod with anticipation for the upcoming battle and, after a few more seconds, the pod is launched. As the pod pierces the atmosphere and reaches the skyline he suddenly felt something impact against the pods outer hull, right behind him. It failed to penetrate, but rattled him nonetheless. He swiftly realized that the pod was drifting away from its original destination and after a few more seconds the pod impacted against the ground. 

Miguel loosed a curse as he was thrown from his drop throne, the harness braking loose. He quickly stood up, a minor scratch marring his armor. He touched two fingers to his pauldron to placate his armor's spirit before picking up his scattered equipment. He exited the pod and moved to Sergeant Hoth as he signaled to him.

Orthus looked over to Ramirez: "Talk about crash landing. Come on, Sergeant Hoth's waiting." He moved over to the Sergeant with his battle brothers and listened intently as the brother sergeant spoke, checking his bolter's breech. As soon as Sergeant Hoth assigned him to rearguard, he moved with Ferenski to the squad's rear, taking in his surroundings.

Dense copses of trees covered in abundant creepers surrounded the smoking furrow in the ground where the drop pod had made its entrance. There was a jagged scar leading away from the squad's advance; the drop pod must have fallen at an angle, carving a small portion of the jungle away before it came to a hault. Odd for a vertical dessent craft to do so. _Must have been heavy cannon..._

He panned his head and bolter in a one-eighty degree arc, autosenses probing the cloying foliage. Minor reptilian life skittered away as the squad passed, a couple of the larger breeds watching from a safe distance. Quills stood up in rows down their backs, deep red plates cresting their toothy skulls. Predators most likely. Nothing major.

Reptiles seemed to be the standard on this world, as several carrion feeders flew on wide, scaly wings, riding the warm updrafts rising from the sultry jungle. He'd keep an eye out for larger ones in case they might prove troublesome later. He could smell rotting vegetation and decaying lizard bodies, urine territorial markers and...

Promethium? It was faint, but there. "Vehicles, long range, Brother-Sergeant. Smell 'em? Crude prom. Maybe the ork gun that took us down. In the direction opposite our heading. They may send search parties." He looked over to his comrade. "Eyes sharp, Ferenski. I'd say gretchin are most likely. Avoid thermals. The jungle will just block it out." Orthus cycled his autosenses to and from thermal, watching the world heat blur for a moment. He didn't know if the orks were smart enough to send a search team, but it never paid to be lax. Besides, his bolter was itching for a fight.

As was Orthus himself.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon continued to stare at the drop pod with disdain. He more than understood its effectiveness and pyshcological impact it could have on the enemy. That did not mean he had to like it however. Hoth gave the order to embark and the squad began to get themselves secured in its cramped confines. Kalon stowed his heavy bolter onto the gun rack and took his place, securing the grav harness on. As always it was a tight squeeze for him being so large, not helped at all when the pods doors closed furthering along his feeling of claustraphobia. Not that he was afraid of confined spaces, Astartes don't fear anything, but he didn't like it all the same.

"3.....2.....1!" The pod launched out of the Crimson Dawn, the thrusters igniting and hurling the pod planetside. Even with the internal grav dapeners and harness, Kalong still imagined he could feel himself being squashed into the restraints. The noise was almost unbearably loud as the pod began to streak through the atmosphere. The pod vibrating so much Kalon was sure it might explode, he knew this wouldn't happen though, this was always the worst part of the drop. The noise and vibration subsided a little, they were through the atmosphere. New sounds and vibrations rattled the pod though, jarring its passengers, Kalon recognising them as heavy weapons fire immediatly. He glanced over his shoulder and saw a worried looking Hoth trying to raise other units on the vox, but received no reply.

The pod was shaking now more than ever, even on the atmospheric entry phase of the 'flight', Kalon was almost certain this time the pod may genuinely explode now, not due to his inate dislike of the drop pod, but out of real concern over the damage they had taken. With most of the systems offline including the impact warning, when the pod slammed into the ground with no warning, the squad were taken by suprise and rattled around severly, some harnesses breaking and equipment being thrown in all directions. The pod door infornt of Kalon opened partially and then stopped. Throwin off his harness and extracting his weapon, Kalon threw his weight at the door with a grunt and forced it open, bursting out of the pod a second behind Hoth.

Hoth stopped to gather the squad as Kalon ran past him a little way further and adopted a firm firing stance. His helmet display lit up with readings: Ranges to immediate objects, the status of his air supply and the trace readings in the air, another icon to show his ammo feed was automatically starting to cycle up in preperation for firing if it was needed. He scanned the jungle around them, traversing his heavy bolter in a wide arc. Once satisfied their was no immediate danger he voxed in "Perimeter secure". He walked back to the squad to hear the end of Hoths breifing. The squad began to move out, Kalon taking his place in the middle of the squad with Lestron so he would be able to rapidly deploy his fire support in any given direction. He looked around the dense jungle surrounding them, seeing and hearing various reptilian animals making their way through the undergrowth, giving a wide berth to the giants suddenly in their midst.

Orthus at the rearguard suddenly brought to their attention the smell of promethium in the air, no doubt the Orks, not too far away either. Kalon looked out more carefully into the jungle, combat was potenitally moments away and he was ready to inact his righteous retribution on the greenskins.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Sergeant Hoth nodded to him, Laertes nodded back solemnly. When everyone was assembled, he felt a sudden burst of nervousness and excitment shiver down his spine. He loved the sheer recklessness of the drop, whilst some brothers may find that nerve racking, he found it excillerating. 

As he strapped himself into the drop pod, he smiled to himself. Looking over at Brother Kalon, he smirked in his direction at the image of the large warrior squeezing into his seat, amix with his lack of love for this transport. He turned back to himself, strapping his Bolter down, putting on his helmet, and preparing himself for the drop.

The drop pod was released, and Laertes felt his heart leap into his throat in excitement. No-one could see it under his helmet, but a massive grin was etched across his face. The only thing better than this was a swirling blood-drenched melee, where every strike took a life.

His grin began to faulter, however, as he began to feel the pod shaking unusually. Some of his other brothers did not notice, until they all heard the familier sound of heavy artilary hitting the pod. Laetes looked over to his Sergeant, about to tell him to use his vox, but he was already on it. He looked round to his brothers, all of them worried about the landing, if they indeed made it that far now.

With a loud crash, Laertes felt the drop pod crash-land. With a slight groan, he unstrapped himself just before the pod came to a full holt, picked up his weapons, which had somehow remained in place, and was right behind Hoth as he left the drop pod.

Immediately he dropped to one knee and raised his bolter observing his surroundings. He checked his Auspex, and found no current signs of threatening life. He looked to his drop pod as the last of the squad escaped. He noticed the obvious signs of heavy weapons fire dented and burned onto the pods surface, but he found it strange that the Orks were so accurate with their fire. Maybe a gretchin-crewed big gun? Or something worse? The thought of another foes presence briefly crossed his mind, but decided that was unlikely. 

He briefly attempted to contact the Crimson Dawn over his vox, and the other squads, but to no avail. Slightly aggitated, he switched his vox off, and took his first look of the planet.

He saw something stir in nearby foliage. He drew his gladius, and quietly but quickly moved over. He scanned through his vision modes, but saw no difference. Taking a breathe, Laertes forcefully parted the bush in two, but saw nothing. Slightly confused, and disapointed, he returned to the squad, where Hoth asked for his Auspex. As Laertes took it back, he paired up with Ramirez, giving him an encouraging, firm pat on the shoulder. 

Looking to his Auspex, he nodded to his Sergeant the direction they needed to go. He looked in slight worry at some damage the auspex had recieved during the crash, and prayed to its machine spirit that it would lead them true. 

He sheafed his gladius, and raised his boltgun to his shoulder. He awaited his sergeants order to move.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski stepped inside the pod, feeling that horrible feeling he always felt whenever he stepped inside one of the drop pods. He strapped Himself in with the grav Harness and donned his helmet. “I never like this part” He silently muttered to himself. He put the HUD on to calm himself and checked that all systems were working at optimum capacity. His research pad was clipped to his belt securely and he uploaded the Native Species onto his HUD just before the Drop pod plummeted down the Planet.

Once the Drop pod began its descent, All Ferenski felt was Exhilaration from the change in speed. He ignored the shaking and thought to himself I hope no greenskins are waiting in surprise, because we are the ones surprising them! As soon as the Drop pod shook violently, Ferenski Knew that the plans just went down the hole. His data pad flung from his belt and Ferenski swore. He assumed that they had been shot at and when he looked at the sergeant, it just confirmed his suspicion. All he could do was hope that they wouldn’t get hit again.

When the drop pod hit the ground, it hit hard and almost broke that harness Ferenski was wearing. In the corner of his eye, he say Orthus’ Harness breaking and being throw to the ground. Ferenski Thanked the Machine spirit of the drop pod for keeping them alive and tried to scan around the floor for his data pad. Just as he was about to curse, He saw it in the hands of Sergeant Hoth. The Sergeant tossed in to Ferenski and he caught it. Letting out a big sigh, clipped it on his belt again, He nodded to Hoth in thanks and drew his combat blade. Ferenski opened the list of native creatures on the planet on his right side of his HUD and stepped outside slowly. 

When He stepped out, Ferenski Saw that the drop pod had made a small crater and several trees had been knocked down due to the impact made. The lush jungle around them had several Reptilian Creatures inside, Which Ferenski noticed. He quickly scanned the list to see if any were a threat while with his other eye, scanned the perimeter. When he didn’t spot and dangerous species, He sheathed his blade and with added comfort when Kalon Reported "Perimeter secure". Ferenski walked to the sergeant to receive orders and tactical information.

Once the sergeant gave his orders, Ferenski took Rearguard with Orthus. Drawing his bolt pistol, he scanned the area closely for any ork scavengers. If they not here now, they will be in a few minutes Ferenski Thought to himself. Even if the orks didn’t send out a Scavenger team, there was always a chance that ork Kommandos were scouring the dense forest. Ferenski had been in a hand to hand combat with one and he wished not to repeat such an experience again. The problem was trying to see one. Ferenski Switched to thermal only to be blinded by the intensity of the glow. He Quickly switched it back and gave himself a quick mental note to think things through a bit more next time.

When Orthus brought up the attention of crude promethium, Ferenski used his scanner for any residues. Ferenski muttered “curses” under his breath and continued to walked with the squad, Ignoring the small carrion reptiles running beneath his feet. Ferenski thought to himself _I think I take back saying that today was going to be a good one… 
_


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Brother Vermian Lestron*

Lestron moved to his place within the drop pod when Brother Kalon arrived. His face was frozen in a look of determination below his helmet. He stepped into position with his weapon still in hand. Weapon locks snapped around him, and he glanced to his own. The cradle seemed very empty, but today it would remain as such. Lestron locked his harness in place. Movement was difficult with the meltagun in his hands making the tight quarters even more restrictive, but he would not release it. 
The heavy doors closed. Lestron’s braced himself holding his weapon firm. 

3.. He gripped the meltagun tightly.
2.. His hearts began to beat faster.
1.. Lestron took a deep breath.
The pod launched. For a moment there was peace. Then the pod began to shake as the atmosphere below it began to thicken. There was no fear in his mind, at least not at first. 
Something struck the hull. Even without his enhanced hearing he could have picked it out. Then another strike and another. “By the Emperor,” he whispered, those were weapon strikes. Lestron’s heart pounded as adrenalin surged through his blood stream. There was fear, but he would never show it. He braced himself as he began to whisper litanies of protection. The pod began to shake again, this time for a whole new reason. Somewhere behind him the Sergeant was trying to reach command. All marines could feel fear, but it was their training that made the difference. Lestron used the sudden rush to brace himself firm. He twisted the feeling into determination. Nearby he could see Brother Ramirez being shaken in his harness. 

Lestron felt the sudden impact. It was too soon. The hatches began to open, but several stopped. Something was wholly wrong. Lestron braced his foot against the doorway ahead of him and pressed it forward. Slowly it descended and Lestron saw the world for the first time.
From the hatchway Lestron slowly swung his meltagun along an arc. There was a thick forest outside. Auto sensors within the suit activated feeding the HUD with information he would find vital. Humidity 86%, distances, and as the squad began to move a small icon map. As he brothers exited the craft Lestron finished a slight adjustment to the meltagun’s confinement beam, the whole time maintaining his combat readiness. There was movement in the underbrush. Some kind of lizard darted away to a nearby tree. It climbed several feet before stopping to watch them. The first words he heard over the vox were Kalo’s, _“Perimeter secure.”_ The Sergeant signaled, and Lestron finally lowered his guard enough to move.

The briefing was short, and each man took up their position. Lestron glanced from tree to tree. There were things here, many things. Overhead leaves rustled. Behind them several inquisitive creatures were moving into the empty drop pod. Lestron was always surprised at how fast some worlds could heal from thing such as this. He could remember his home, and the constant battle scars. 

Orthus’s observation brought a smile to Lestron’s face. _Promethium_, he thought, _where there was promethium there were vehicles_. He longed for the ability to test his skill in battle with this new weapon.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Everyone: The squad starts to advance with Hoth in the lead, from time to time Hoth asks for Laertes's auspex to watch how close they are to the dot which signified life. As they squad delved deeper into the jungle following the signs of life in the auspex it seemed like they were going in circles. At some points the sing of life was just a few meters away and suddenly a dense tree line blocked any passage. Apparently the squad landed in a very deep part of the jungle and making the way out of it would not be an easy task. You are all concerned with the fact that orks are fond of jungles which makes you sustainable to ork ambushes and patrols. 

About half an hour after you started searching for the signs of life you can see an opening in the dense jungle. From afar you can see that it leads straight into a clearing in the jungle. It is suspicious as it will be a great place for an ambush. Silently Hoth signals you to continue moving, the odds of walking into a trap are great but he still decided to continue. Hoth had a reputation of walking into dangers but rarely squad members were injured. 

As you continue into the clearing a gruesome sight is revealed to you. The corpses of many orks and imperial guards are scattered around the clearing. They look relatively new but you cant imagine how the guard arrived here. Once you look up from the corpses you notice remains of a building, it looks very old and only several walls are left, most of them are not even fully preserved. As you approach one of the bodies hordes of flies arose from the corpses, annoyed by your interference. Looking again through Laertes's auspex Hoth says, _*"Its right there."*_, and points to a barely standing wall.

As you approach you find a dying imperial guard, he still have some life in him. Hoth signals Ferenski to approach the guard carefully and see if he can do anything to ease his pain or even stabilize his situation. Then the rest of the squad follows Hoth to secure perimeter around the dying man. Hoth approached the man who was nearly dead already. It was clearly seen that Ferenski would not be able to do something for him other then kill him out of mercy. Barely raising his voice the man spoke with Hoth for about fifteen seconds and then the guard died from his wounds with a groan of pain. You can barely here anything from what he says and all you can make out of it doesn't make sense to you. 

Hoth approached his squad and said,_* "This man claimed to have been attacked by orks. Apparently there is an imperial guard base not far away, that's how they got here. I think we should try and find it. If you have a better idea you are welcome to suggest it as its already not a common mission."*_ Hoth waited for a bit to see if someone has something to say. Seeing that the rest of the squad didn't have much to say he continued, *"Alright, lets mov..."*. Suddenly he stopped. Looking around, _*"Take cover!"*_, he whispered. As you all take cover you start hearing loud footsteps coming from the other said of the clearing, only now you notice that there is another passage that leads out of the clearing. Staying quite you can slowly hear the growls and grunts of orks.

After a few moments about thirty six ork boyz equipped with sluggas and choppas enter the clearing, with them enters a larger ork, you easily distinguish him as an ork nob. He is well armored compared to the other boyz and wields an extremely large choppa and a shoota with a missile launcher. _*"Oi Boss! Whatz we doing here."*_, said one of the orks. _*"Shut it ya git, wez patrolling here."*_, said the nob. The ork boy stays silent afraid to answer, he knew that he will get smacked for that. The orks settle in the clearing probably to rest.

Everyone: You have a decision to make, you can attack the orks, satisfying your blood thirstiness and anger at the hated enemy, or waiting in cover. Know that if you choose to attack you will compromise the rest of the squad. Which will leave no room for hiding. So if one attacks everyone does. (This will result in multiple posts if the first player to post wont attack already.) Decide kill the hated green xenos or leave them be. If you do decide to attack know this, each one of you can kill up to two ork boyz instantly (of course describe) and continue firing at the other orks, after everyone posted Ill post again to tell you what is the situation.

OOC: any questions PM me.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus dove behind one of the crumbling walls as soon as the Sergeant called his warning, and swung his bolter around in the direction he heard the orks. He took aim from a hole punched in the wall by some explosive, and tracked two orks on the far right of the mob.

He clenched his hand unconsciously on the foregrip, ready to fire at a moments notice. He would wait until the Sergeant gave the signal to fire or the orks caught on to their presence. As much as he hated the greenskins, he hated complicated missions more. Killing the foe would have to wait.

He eyed his squad's location on his HUD, most of whom had melded into the jungle or the ruins, with a flash of indigo at odd spots around the clearing. The orks would likely miss their presence unless someone moved or fired. Tense, but nothing major for Astartes.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes quickly took cover further away from the rest of the squad, hiding behind a complex of ruined walls. He knew that if a fight erupted it would catch the orks by surprise, even more so if the fire was coming from different directions. This is why he decided to get away from the squad. He knew if he needed to he could easily slip past the brain-dead greenskins.

He dropped to his stomach, making sure his Bolter was ready for battle. He pointed his bolter towards the Nob, keeping him as his prime target. Should a battle erupt, he would head straight for him.

He looked over at his sergeant. He looked undecided as what to do. Laertes raised his vox, and quietly said to Hoth, "We should slaughter these greenskins! If we leave they will only haunt us at another battle! Better to kill them now then when there is more of them! You know I am right Sir, let us kill them!" The amount of pure bloodthirst was clear in his voice. His finger was instinctively closing around the trigger, one slight twitch of his finger and that Nob would lose his head...

He drew his Gladius, holding his Bolter comfortably in one hand. Starting to breathe heavy, the tension of potential blood shed almost too much for Laertes to bare. He thought of Rynns world and his brothers, his biological brother, and was almost thrown over the edge of control. He was now sweating with blood-lust, but just managed to await his Sergeants order.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ferenski Drew his Blade as soon as he heard the word ‘Ork’ and darted behind a piece of wall next to Orthus, not wishing to alert the Greenskins. He check his HUD to see the positions of his squad mates, noticing that all had gone and went behind cover. A small thought went Through Ferenski’s mind _Damnation! Only if we had been here sooner, then we could have extracted more information from the guardsman and possibly save him._ Slowly moving and quietly, Ferenski Moved along the wall to the other side.

He crouched behind a section of wall. He took a deep breath and collected his thoughts. Having Blade out already, in his left hand he drew his Bolt pistol and Awaited orders. He would fire if they received fire or if another marine in the squad did. Ferenski Touched the side of his helmet where his Tattoo was and Silently mutter a line that none could hear.

He peered around the wall slowly to see the greenskins and Noticed that a mob was big, and then he moved back and shrugged. Could be worse, Kommandos could be trailing then or they could have some Squigs with them Thought Ferenski. The thought of the Kommandos though cause anger to rise in Ferenski and only by clutching his blade and bolt pistol firm was he barely able to stop himself from going berserk. He took another deep breath and Voxed to Hoth Quietly “Sir, Are we to engage?”


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Brother Lestron moved to one ruined wall and went down to one knee. There was a small hole where a peice of the concrete had been broken. Through it he could see the moving creatures. Orks and many of them. His melta gun would be useless against them. Each shot he made would most assuredly kill a greenskin, but the power behind it would be wasted. With silent moment he maglocked his meltagun to his back. It was replaced by his boltpistol and combat knife. The knife was held blade down. 

Lestron closed his eyes. In his mind he played out the movements. A frontal charge was almost suicide, but his pistol would not be effective at range and he only had one frag. Lestron's mind screamed for the charge. He wanted to feel every slash, to savor each kill against these green skined xenos. But without some cover he would be cut appart. 

Lestron suppressed his instincts. Brother Laertes voxed in. The bloodlust in in voice was all that Lestron needed to hear. Lestron moved to a runners position and waited. He held himself in place. Brother Ferenski voxed in next. "Sir, Are we to engage?" such a simple question. Lestron tensed his muscles waiting for conformation, or for someone to fire. All he needed was something to set him in motion.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes heart pounded. Adrenaline rushed through his body, sweat carressed his face as his eyes began narrow in on his targets. His mind was focussed, his will and desire plain for all to see. His blood pounded against his skull, the anticipation too much for him to bare.

He looked around at the dead Imperial Guardsmen. He saw these heroic heroes of the Imperium massacred and brutalised beyong belief. The anger and hate boiled up inside Laertes as he observed the dead, loyal servants to the Emperor. He though back to Rynns world, and how the Orks had massacred them. His mind drifted back to faint memories he had of his older brother, killed on Rynns world, and the brothers he had lost since his ascension to marine.

Before he knew what he was doing, Laertes found himself in mid-air as he leapt over the fallen ruins. As he landed, he holstered his Boltgun and drew his Bolt pistol. With a hate-fuelled expression burned onto his features, he charged at the orks. His Bolt pistol wounded a few of the foul xenos, but not enough to hinder them much. He had no time to see if his fellow marines were joining him, he only felt slight resentment at Hoth's lack of a decision, and for the first time since joining his squad, felt doubt at his leadership capabilities. 

Just before he finally reached the orks, he risked a quick glance towards his battle brothers to gauge their reactions....


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon hel back in the treeline to provide cover if needed as the squad advanced into the clearing. It wasn't a pleasent sight, both dead Guardman and Orks littered the clearing along with a few broken walls of what might have once been a building. Ferenski went over to one of the guardsman who was still seemingly alive, evidently the life sign on the auspex, but not for long by the looks of it. They had been attacked by the Orks, Hoth relayed over the vox, he decided they should move to the Guards base not far from here when suddenly he went still. The squad rapidly fanned out into cover, behind the walls or back to the trees. After a moment Kalon could hear why, the grunts and heavy footsteps of Orks.

Soon after a group of Orks entered the clearing, thirtysix of them at a count, carrying a variety of weapons with a heavily armed and armoured Nob at their lead. They talked harshly to each other in their crude speech, and then began to settle in the clearing. Kalon could see the some of the squad itching to battle with their hated foe. Laertes in particular looked just about ready to go at them any second, only staying put by Hoths order, "We should slaughter these greenskins! If we leave they will only haunt us at another battle! Better to kill them now then when there is more of them! You know I am right Sir, let us kill them!" he urgently voxed to Hoth, the bloodlust in his voice clear for all to hear. He had a point, "I agree Sergeant, this will not be an easy fight, but better start it on our own terms with the element of suprise, rather than later when they could be the ambushers.". Lestron had stowed away his meltagun and drawn his bolt pistol and combat blade, the meltaguns devastating power would be unsuited for this type of fight. 

Kalons power armour servos and stablisers prepared themselves for firing, anchoring him to the ground more to absorb the recoil of his Heavy Bolter. His display began to indentify targets, cycling through ranges, weak points and numbers. He targeted the main mass of Boyz, the Nob would shrug off the majority of his bolts, they would be better suited thining the numbers of the main body and keeping them pinned. He was about to vox that he was ready to fire if needed when he saw Laertes vault over the ruins of the wall he was hiding behind and charge the enemy, his bolt pistol barking in his hand. Kalon waited no longer, "Let's rock" he muttered, a an impulse triggered in his brain, traveled down the length of his enchanced nervous system, down to his trigger finger which squeezed the trigger to the rear as ordered, the ammo feeds cycled into life instantly as the bolt flew forwards and hit the first mass reactive round, sending it down the barrel, it emerged out of the muzzle and its main charge ignited, propelling the huge bolt towards the first target. All this happened in less than a blink of an eye. The first bolt found it's mark straight in the shocked Orks forehead. Before the others could even begin to register what had just happened more rounds began to erupt into their midst under a hail of heavy weapons fire.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus calmy tracked the orks' movements, impatiently watching his selected targets. A decision needed to be made, orders issued. If Sergeant Hoth didn't issue orders...

"We should slaughter these greenskins! If we leave they will only haunt us at another battle! Better to kill them now then when there is more of them! You know I am right Sir, let us kill them!" orthus recognized Laertes's voice. He sounded right on the knife's edge. "I agree Sergeant, this will not be an easy fight, but better start it on our own terms with the element of suprise, rather than later when they could be the ambushers." Kalon this time. More cool headed but eager for battle none the less.

Orthus glanced over to Ferenski, and gestured in Astartes battle sign: _Covering right. Focus left. Will cover if you move to provide aid._ Even as he finished he heard the bark of a bolt pistol, and his aim immediately snapped back to the orks. he saw Laertes charging through the open, emptying his bolt pistol wildly into the surprised mob. Barely a moment had passed before he heard Kalon's massive weapon roar into life, tearing into the greenskins.

He cycled his bolter to full auto and dragged his aim slowly across the orks as his finger slammed the trigger back. The bolter kicked reassuringly in his grip and spat smoking, empty casings as self-propelled bolts flew into green flesh and blew craters from within. Two orks were shredded in his volley, one losing the top of its head in a grisly spray, the other clutching at a barely existant neck, gushing viscous fluid. Several others took grazing wounds, but the world had slowed as his senses sharpened to battle-state. His ammo counter dropped rapidly on his HUD. He would need to reload soon.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ferenski Had bolt pistol Firm in one hand and blade in the other, still waiting for Hoth to give the order. “We should slaughter these greenskins! If we leave they will only haunt us at another battle! Better to kill them now then when there are more of them! You know I am right Sir, let us kill them!” the Sheer Bloodlust in Laertes made Ferenski Build up the desire to slaughter the greenskins. Brother Kalon Seemed to agree as he voxed over “I agree Sergeant, this will not be an easy fight, but better start it on our own terms with the element of surprise, rather than later when they could be the ambushers.” _They both have a good point…_ Ferenski Thought to himself. He looked at his blade, Bringing back a Memory Ferenski did not wish to remember. A rage built up inside of him and almost seemed like he would become nothing more than a machine, Bent on killing. Ferenski Took a Stern Riegn on his thoughts, Disgusted at what was happening. _You are a Crimson Fist! Not one of the Traitorous Scum!_ Ferenski Instantly cooled his thoughts at that and Hoped that his thoughts could stay like that until the orks went by. He looked left to see Orthus Giving him Signals:_ Covering right. Focus left. Will cover if you move to provide aid._ Ferenski Nodded in confirmation and Raised his bolt pistol Ready to kill the lumbering orks.

*BANG*

Ferenski Swivelled His head to see Brother Laertes Rushing Towards the foe, Bolt pistol Firing all the way. Ferenski Had to make a choice and quick. Wait for the sergeant to give the orders or Follow His brother into battle. He could already see Orthus Aiming and Kalon Punching Holes in the Orks. Ferenski Charged out of cover and Leaped upon the first ork he could see. If He didn’t have his helmet on, Fire could have been seen in his eyes. Nonetheless, He shot the ork in the head at point blank and Blood was smeared everywhere. *Suddenly* an ork jumped upon his back and sent them both tumbling to the ground. Ferenski knew he had to kill this one quick or else he would be mobbed by the others. He holstered his bolt pistol and charged in one swift movement. The ork seemed to laugh at this and charged itself, Gun firing wildly. Ferenski Smiled and Knew Ork anatomy well, Sliding in between its legs and plunging his blade deep inside its spine. It roared in agony but Ferenski Sliced deeper, Refusing it a respite. He removed the blade to only stab the ork behind its head and tear it off. Ferenski looked like a Deamon with blood splattered across him, Looking around for more opponents…


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Laertes returned his gaze and attention to the ork mob, the Nob was no longer in front of him. Before he could seek him out, he was in the midst of the Orks. He could hear Kalon's heavy bolter firing into the orks, but he trusted his brother enough not to hit him, even whilst among the orks. His bolt rounds did not kill any orks, but they wounded a few.

He raised his Gladius and brought it down upon the first ork that entered his path, with 1 quick motion he parried the orks crude, elementary blade, spun round to the orks back, dismembering the orks legs on his spin round. He finished off the ork with a bolt round to the brain, sending bits and blood onto his armour. 

He felt a round bounce off his shoulder paldron and turned just in time to duck a wild swing from another ork. The ork attacked twice more with choppa and slugga alike. Laertes faked losing his balance, which sent the orks next slugga round off into another ork. He had no time to see if this had landed a kill or not, and he quickly grabbed the orks wrist as it drove its weapon towards his head. Holding the weapon at bay, he drove his gladius straight through the orks cranium, killing it instantly.

He frew the ork away, and turned to face his next adversary...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Lestron shot forward as he heard the first bolter round fire. As he covered the ground between him and the rear of the ork mob he heard the loud thumps of the heavy bolter. As he advanced at a full run into the rearmost ork he never fired a round. The adrenaline was surging through his system.

The first target in Lestron's way was the rearmost ork. It hardly had time to notice him before the marine was attacking. The blade sliced low, gashing the creature's hand. It's return, however, was quite deadly. The blade was driven back into the creature's neck. The blow itself was hard enough to snap its spine. The filthy creature released a cry that disappeared into the gargling of its own blood.

Lestron jerked his knife free and spun to another target. This one was in mid swing when Lestron locked onto it. Its chest burst outward as Lestron squeezed the trigger. As it fell the marine recovered into a fighting stance. Lestron was prepared for a counter, or for more enemies to become victims.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

As his ammunition counter dropped to zero, Orthus swapped magazines and switched to single fire in one motion. He ceased suppressing them, leaving that task to Kalon, and began controlled, precision firing. As his battle-brothers charged into combat, his gunfire became a stuttering blurt of muzzle crash. Ferenski was among the mob, and Orthus did just as he had signed.

_bang-bang, bang-bang._ Double-tapping enemies, he managed to throw several orks off balance with well placed shots to hips and shoulders, leaving openings for the apothecary to attack with his blade. He landed a double-tap to another ork approaching Ferenski's right rear, blasting the raised choppa arm clean from its shoulder, eliciting a howl of rage and spurt of vitae.

Turning his attention elsewhere, all concerns for the overall mission pushed aside so he could focus on the combat, he observed Laertes unbridled fury in assault. He threw three rounds into several orks on the marine's left, disrupting their attacks. He followed up by throwing a few rounds towards the greenskins Lestron ran towards, hoping to disrupt them there as well. He watched the ammo counter run low once again, and readied his body and mind to charge once his bolter ran out.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski sliced another ork through its gut and left the organs tumbling out, Feeling a great satisfaction at its pain. He swivelled around to see an ork die in front of him. Puzzled, Ferenski looked around to see that Orthus had taken the shot. _Must remember to thank him later_ Thought Ferenski to himself. He took a small moment to look around and survey the situation. Kalon was pounding shells into the fray with his heavy bolter, Orthus placing precise shots where needed covering his brothers back. Lestron, Laertes and himself Slicing orks left, right and centre. In the fray. No matter where he looked he could not see the sergeant anywhere. As he stopped looking around he quickly ducked as an ork swept his blade across to try and decapitate. Ferenski gave a sound of disgust; orks had no sense of honour on the battlefield. He rolled to the left and shot the ork several times in the chest with his bolt pistol, two hitting the lungs and the other hitting the heart, all exploding inside. He looked to his left and Horror over swept him.

Brother Marcus Ramirez lying on the ground, in a pool of blood…

Ferenski Mind went into overdrive of bad memories and oaths sworn. _No... i refuse that this will happen again!_ He immediately shot the orks surrounding him, not caring if they wounded or killed. He ran out of ammo in his clip so instead of reloading, he holstered his Pistol and flashed blade in his hand. It gleamed in blood of the orks and looked like a deamon’s blade. Ferenski Voxed to Kalon and Orthus “Brother Marcus is down! I Repeat, Brother Marcus is down! Cover me while I recover his gene-seed!”. He ran straight towards Marcus, Slashing any orks in the way and hoping that his request would be answered But most of all, He hoped that Marcus could be saved…


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes saw Ferenski panick. For a minute he wondered why, by the emporer they were winning this fight! Then, he saw why. young Ramirez, on the ground covered in what had to be his own blood. 
He checked his recent sparring partners life signs in his helmets life sensors, and noticed that his life signs were all but gone. He felt a sudden burst of remorse in his chest, but he pushed it aside. This was not the time for sorrow: no, this was time for war. He pushed all his emotions aside, and continued the fight.
Knowing that Ferenski would need cover, he quickly dashed over to his brothers side. Giving Ferenski a quick nod, showing that he would cover him, he defended his brothers back...


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

"Damnit no! Kalon, covering fire!" Without waiting for a response from the heavy weapon marine, Orthus dashed from cover, his bolter roaring his anger in a flurry of bolt rounds. He moved to just outside the melee, firing his bolter over Ferenski as he crouched near Ramirez. Instinct honed through many battles told him Ramirez was dead, but he fought to cover Ferenski with zeal anyway, knowing the fallen marine's gene-seed had to be preserved.

His bolter struck empty, but rather than try to reload it, he quickly locked it on his back and drew his bolt pistol on the run, firing as he drew his knife in his other hand. He closed to Ferenski and covered the apothercary as he worked, relying on Kalon's fire to keep the remainder of the orks at bay.

As he fought, Orthus searched for Sergeant Hoth, but couldn't find him, even on his HUD. He didn't have time to dwell on it, as an ork took a brutal swing at his head with a double-edged cleaver. He calmly shot it in the gut and ripped his blade across its throat, removing it from the fight. As he turned, and before he could react, another ork unleashed a shoota on him point blank.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon continued his steady rate of covering fire, methodical and precise. Not firing wildly on full auto but firing careful controlled bursts at the Orks, mindfull of his battle-brothers now engaged in a furious close combat battle. But they were winning, there was no doubt about it, they had killed many Orks for no wounds that he knew of, never mind casualties. That all changed in a flash however as Ferenski urgently voxed "Brother Marcus is down! I Repeat, Brother Marcus is down! Cover me while I recover his gene-seed!" Everything changed, Kalons sustained fire even slacked for a moment as the apothecarys words sank in. The Orks has killed one of his battle brothers again. 

Cold fury began to build inside Kalon. The request for more covering fire from Orthus wasn't needed. Kalon until that point had been in the cover of the trees, enjoying a good arc of fire with virtually no returns, the Orks to busy with his brothers to find time to accurately locate the source of covering fire. But now Kalon emerged from the treeline, like an Angel of Death, now firing full auto as he advanced towards the Orks, his aim was going wild and far but that mattered little at this range, it still hit the Orks or kept their heads down. One turned to run towards the closing threat, possibly aware of the devastation the weapon could release at close range. Kalon stopped for a moment to control his aim and fired a brutal salvo at the charging Ork and then continued his slow advance, trampling over the sticky remains of what might have once resembled an Ork. He would avenge Ramierez if it was the last thing he did


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Lestron spun and slashed low on another ork. Blood sprayed from its arm as the blade found its mark. The creature cried out in pain, but was quickly silenced as the butt of his bolt pistol hammered its skull. These creatures were still focusing toward the main assault allowing Brother Lestron to carry out his attack. With several wounded or dead laying around him the marine realized he would need to fall back before they could recover. Then everything changed.

_"Brother Marcus is down! I Repeat, Brother Marcus is down! Cover me while I recover his gene-seed!" _Lestron took a step back. A brother marine was dead. Sudden fury filled him. Bastard creatures had struck down his brother. “You wish to strike down a foe,” he began in a low growl. “COME CRETURES,” he shouted, “FACE YOUR RETRIBUTION!!!” He fired into the horde of foes. “FACE ME,” he roared drawing his combat blade, “FACE YOUR DEATH!” Cold fury was all he felt as he goaded them toward himself. If he couldn't reach his brother apothecary in time he would draw some away from him.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Everyone - Sergeant Hoth heard the bloodthirst in Laertes's voice. He heard others soon join him at the plead for attack. He wanted to attack, he really did but he knew that it will blow their cover. Where there was a bit of orks there was always a larger force nearby, especially in times of Waaaagh! He was about to shout an order to stand down, he knew he should have earlier but he did not have time to as Laertes charge in recklessly. Soon the others joined him firing their weapons madly, and entering bloody close combat fights. The cover was already blown and Hoth saw no reason to stop now. He leaped over the cover and charged directly into the nob. Drawing his pistol while running and his combat blade. His weapons were eager, he was ready. After a mere moment he crashed into the nob knocking both of them to the ground. The nob quickly regained his senses and threw Hoth into the trees. Quickly moving after Hoth the nob drew his huge choppa not before firing a missile which hits directly at Ramirez's corpse blowing it into bits and knocking away everyone around it. He then moved into the trees satisfied. 

_*Brother Laertes*_ - Adrenaline pumping, you start to get confused, you do now thing straight and eventually you give into your blood-lust and rage. Anger, hate, rage, pain, they all boiled inside you. They made you impatient, they made you act! As you leap from cover you take the orks completely by surprise. Firing bolts like a madman you wounded several orks, but because of your lack of aiming only one of them was hit badly in the leg. The others have just been scratched by your bullets. At least you crippled one... Feelings, those feelings you have never experienced before. You began doubting your sergeant was he really that good? Dark voices fill your head, "_Go on! Kill them all! Destroy them!! You are the real sergeant show them, bring glory to your name!!!_, you are filled with joy and bloodthirstiness as your vision narrows and turns red. You no longer fill pain as you cut through the orks, decapitating, maiming, dismembering. You are lost in battle. Then you saw him... Brother Ferenski yelling for help, young Ramirez near him, dead, on the ground. Rage and anger lit in you, even stronger then before. "This orks shall pay!" you scream in your mind. You wanted to go and help Ferenski, and as you start heading towards him the urge to kill gets you and you launch yourself back at the orks who are nearby ignoring Ferenski's plead for help. You had to kill! You are surrounded by six orks. You have to kill them. 

_*Brother Kalon*_ - You have decided that you have waited long enough. Sergeant Hoth did not answer your question and you are to eager to stop. As you are about to start firing you notice Brother Laertes charging recklessly into the fray. Shooting madly into the orks. You wait no more and in a second delay you start firing. The sound of heavy bolt cases falling on the ground are music to your ears, the smoke and smell are the best you have ever breathed. You shoot at the orks, providing covering fire to Laertes who already engaged in close combat. You manage to kill four orks instantly, wounding others. You got them completely by surprise. You feel join as you see the orks suffering and pain. You knew that they had this coming. You continue firing wounding many orks some severely others lightly. Amidst your joy you suddenly hear Brother Apothecary Ferenski call for help. You turn around, sorrow falls over you as you see the corpse of young Ramirez. He was laying dead and Ferenski was trying to extract the gene seed from him.Your fury soars and knows no bounds. You emerge from your cover firing at the enemy. You are hitting less precisely then before but you do create an aura of fear around you as bullets fly everywhere. You shall avenge Ramirez! You then spot something moving in the tree line, before having the chance to shoot something slams into you. You realize its two orks. Now you are on the ground and your heavy bolter away. Kill the orks, the others must have your support to win!

_*Brother Lestron*_ - You holster your melta-gun deciding that it wont be necessary here. As you send the question to your sergeant you get no answer. As your muscles getting tenser you suddenly see Laertes leaping out from cover and Kalon starting to fire soon after him. You decide that its time for you to charge and so you jump out of cover and run after Laertes who fights like a madman. As you make your way to the rear of the ork group they seem not to notice you. You approach the rearmost ork and easily kill the unsuspecting ork. You then move to the next ork who was more prepared but not enough to stop you as you slice through him cutting half of his chest open. Then something changed as you here Ferenski shout. You turn around to see Brother Ramirez, he was dead, cut down by an ork. Furious you see that you can't get to brother Ferenski in time to help him so you decided to draw the orks attention to you. You succeed as some of the orks turn to you and charge. The only problem is that one of them smashes into you and your knife is thrown away leaving you with now close combat weapon. You must now face three orks and defeat them!

_*Brother Orthus*_ - You listen to the conversation between your squad and the sergeant, amazingly they get no answer. Crazed and furious Laertes decides to charge into the orks without order. Soon Kalon starts shooting, creating volleys of death and you join him, you quickly exterminate two orks. You can see the others fighting in close combat, you also see that you are the only one to notice that Hoth smashed into the nob and that he is fighting with him. You continue firing at the orks killing two more until you here Ferenski yell. You turn around and see Ramirez, laying lifeless, several holes and cuts in his body. He was dead, killed by the orks. Ferenski was shouting for help, he needed to extract the gene seed. You continue firing until your bolter hits empty, you then charge into the orks drawing your blade and bolt pistol. You must help Ferenski! Soon you here a break in Kalon's fire. Risking a look back you see that he is being overwhelmed by two orks who had him knocked into the ground. You have a choice now. You can leave Brother Ferenski and go to help Kalon or you can stay by Ferenski' side hoping that Kalon manages to kill the orks.

_*Brother Apothecary Ferenski*_ - Soon this well planned ambush turns into a bloodbath. As you see Laertes charging into the orks, ignoring any kind of tactic and order. Soon everybody joins him as they fire madly into the orks. You have no choice but to join the fray. Charging out of cover you leap on the first ork you can see blowing his brains off in a display of glorious gore. You continue carving a path through the orks killing two more. You suddenly get a bad feeling and you here a scream. You turn around and see Brother Ramirez being attacked by a ork. The young Ramirez was to inexperienced apparently and the ork overwhelmed him, slashing him with his chopper and firing madly into him with the slugga. Ramirez was now dead. You run towards him shooting at the ork and then decapitating him. You fall on your knees near Ramirez and reach for your gear. Beneath all the fury and rage you had to extract the gene seed. You call for help and several answer. You start extracting the gene seed but soon you can here the sound of a rocket launched. You quickly stand up and back away as you see a ork rocket quickly approaching you! The rocket explodes turning what was once Ramirez into a pulp of meat and gore, hes gene seed will not be salvageable now. You are knocked back by the explosion and find yourself on the ground, regaining your senses you don't have a chance to stand up as a ork rushes into you, leaping on you with his choppa. Deal with him!

*Everone* - As you continue to fight you suddenly see a rocket being launched. The rockets flies for a moment and then hits Ramirez's remains destroying them and knocking Brother Ferenski to the ground. You soul help him if possible. You take a quick look at the source of the rocket and you can see the ork nob which now is headed into the trees apparently following someone. You have all managed to kill seventeen orks, leaving nineteen alive and the nob. Do your job, destroy them. Also, how do you feel when you see Ramirez's utter destruction and everybody except Orthus, you wonder where Hoth disappeared.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Laertes' sense of tactics and control were utterly lost in the furious melee. He powerfully cleaved his way through the ork mass as he attempted to find the Nob, which was no-where in sight. Annoyed that his prize had been taken from him, he began to advance towards Ferenski and Ramirez's body. 

Suddenly, as he viewed the scene around him, his rage got the better of him. He stopped advancing towards Ferenski, and instead charged straight back into fray where the most orks stood waiting.

6 Orks quickly surrounded him. He took 2 slugga rounds into his chest, his armour more than a match for their crude weaponry. He drove his trusty gladius into one of the orks abdomen, gutting the creature and leaving it bleeding to death in agony on the floor. Another ork swung for his head, but he managed to grab the orks wrist, pulling the ork past him hard into the floor. 

Ah! How he had missed this! The uncontrolled mellee of furious combat, he had not experienced it like this since his days serving in the chapters assault company. How he had longed for this! For a moment, he thought back to his teaching Ramirez, and quickly forgot all about his past, wanting only vengeance for his brother.

Before returning to that ork, he ducked a wild swing from another rather large ork, who managed to kill an ork behind Laertes who was about to murder him. With a quick glance at the dead ork behind him, he looked at the ork who had killed it, and slyly said "thanks mate" before he slit that orks throat. He turned 180 degrees on the spot and put a bolt round through the ork he had recently thrown to the ground.

The last two orks proved more than of a challenge. They came at him with a fury he had not fealt from an enemy in a long time. He parried, dodged, and blocked but he could not find a way through the orks attack.

Then he noticed his chance. One of the orks swung high, coming down on Laertes from above. He tackled the ork to the floor, snapping it's neck as they hit the floor. In one fluent motion, he continued his roll over the body of the ork, landing gracefully on his feet. The last ork lunged for him, but he easily stepped under it, stabbing the ork in the chest three times, before grabbing the blade with an overhand grip, cutting through the orks muscular neck.

Just as he glanced back to Ferenski, he saw the apothecary fly towards him, following a large explosion. He quickly ran to Ferenski and helped the Apothecary up by his armours pauldrons. Turning back to view Ramirez, he saw with utter horror what the source of the explosion had been. He slowly walked over to his brother, sorrow engulfing his senses. He trusted his brothers enough to deal with the remaining orks, his past fury vanishing like it had never been there. He knelt over one of Ramirez's arms, holding it in front of him with tears building at his eyes. 

It was his fault this young marine, full of potential, was dead. It was his fault that he had perished before his time, before he had seen real battle. He prayed to the Emperor to protect Ramirez's soul, and vowed he would never succumb to such anger again.

He knew that his decision to attack was the right one, but he also knew he should not have been so cavalier about it. He thought to himself "damn it, Khiron, had you not been so defiant and uncontrolled with your anger he would still be alive." He made a mental note to next time prepare his assault more, and await for an order from Hoth before he did anything.

Hoth...he remembered his feeling from earlier return. Why had Hoth taken so long to decide? Laertes knew his decision to be correct, and Hoth knew it, why did he take so long? But no, his death is on my hands, Laertes thought to himself, I will blame no one else for this disgrace.

Then he saw the Nob. His wanted prize! Finally in his sights! Laertes thought to chase the filthy creature, but remembering his vow from earlier, he returned to Ramirez's destroyed corpse. He rose, still holding Ramirez's arm, and searched for more of Ramirez's body. It was the least he could do, he thought to himself silently...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon continued his relentless assault, closing down the gap to the main melee combat of the orks, getting so close now it didn't matter about his aim, even the most wide rounds were finding targets. More orks began to notice the closing danger, but everytime one tried to break free from the combat he would stop and concentrate his fire on that individual until it was dead before continuing. But as he poured fire into the orks he had become closed off to the rest of his surroundings, a rookie error, one he was about to pay for.

With the strength of a battering ram of old, two orks barreled into Kalon from his side slamming him into the ground and sending his heavy bolter across the ground. By a stroke of luck they had both charged him at the same time and had thrown each other off him. Kalon rolled over as the first ork charged back at him and grapped him, they rolled across the ground throwing savage blows at each other, the ork ripping Kalons helmet off his head and clubbing him across the head with it as an improvised weapon, cutting a large gash into his forehead. He headbutted the ork off him in retaliation, but even as he drew his combat blade the second ork charged back into the fray and knocked it out of his hand. This was now taking to long though, with a shout of anger he punched the ork as hard as he could in stomach with his bionic arm and with its augemented strength began to piston his fist back and forth into the orks stomach. Orks are renowned for being tough, but everything has its limits and the ork shuddered as it collpased from the mass trauma inflicted to its abdomen.

He stood up, his hand now truely a crimson fist from the amount of blood and gore on it. He didn't get a moment to relax as the first ork charged into him again, they began their fierce melee again. Kalon stole a glance over at the main combat and saw a explosion rip through the middle of the melee as a ork rocket launcher was fired into it. His squad needed his fire support now. As he continued to wrestle with the ork he reached for his belt desperatly and finally found what he was looking for. As he was distracted by this the ork tripped him onto the ground, coruching over him, the ork bellowed in triumph at Kalon, it was the exact opening he had been looking for though. With a grunt he forced the frag grenade into the orks mouth "Eat this!" he snarled and threw a vicous uppercut, breaking the orks jaw. He kicked the orks away from him and a second later it's head exploded along with a good portion of its upper torso. Kalon grinned as he got back up and retrieved his heavy bolter, reloaded it and then began his charge with renewed vigour cutting down another ork as it went to swing at Laertes. It would be over soon he thought to himself, the orks were down to at least half of their original number, though Hoth was in a furious personal battle with the Nob.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Lestron smiled as several orks turned. If he could not reach his brothers in time he would draw their enemies away. "That's right," he growled as the orks shouted in their filthy tongue, "this will be the last thing you see." The greenskins charged. The boltpistol fired sending one creature to his death. As he squeezed again Lestron heard something louder than any shell, the click of an empty chamber. "Damn," he said as the orks reached him. 

The first strike was almost in unison, something the marine had not expected. One managed to strike hard enough to send his combat knife to the ground. In the melee Lestron knew he would not have time to retrieve it. A strike glanced off his armor as three fores tried to overwhelm him. The combat blade on his hip was pulled free and his strike found its mark. The finely honed blade slashed through an orks arms as they were raised to strike again. While the ork was dealt with the blade buried itself several inches into a tree, and he was forced to leave it or lose his hand.
Two foes remained. Lestron slammed his fist into one's face. Blood and several teeth dropped to the ground. For a moment all the marine could see was one of these creatures standing over his brother. The thought drove his bloodlust. He grabbed one by the arm and felt satisfied as he twisted it. The creature howled out in pain as its bone snapped. Lestron grabbed the choppa in it and buried the crude weapon into its face. The other turned back to see the blood covered marine. Its eyes went wide. They clashed. For a moment they fought in a deadly grapple, but a very well placed elbow broke it.

Lestron's elbow hammered into the creatures face giving him a moment to react. He forced the thing down. "For my brother," he shouted as he slammed his fist into the creatures face. "For the Emperium," another blow. This one crushing the features into a bloody mass. "For every life you and your cursed race have taken," this time it was a furry of blows. When he finally stopped there was nothing left. The marine stood and recovered his weapon expecting to enter the fight again.

There was an explosion. Lestron could see Ferenski as he was thrown from Ramirez, or from where he had been. "No," he whispered. His brother was destroyed. Something struck the ground nearby. As Lestron focused on it he could see the unmistakable shape of a bolter. He reached down and gripped it. He knew who it belonged to, and a cold emotion filled him. Brother Lestron flicked the fire selector and pointed the weapon into their foes. He could barely feel the recoil as he unloaded the clip into the creatures before him.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Darkness, then flashes of light. A gutteral war cry, and a gleaming object raised high...

Orthus snapped back into focus, whipped up his bolt pistol, and blew the face clear off the ork standing above him. He was lying on the ground, pain flaring throughout his body, with two more orks eager to rip him to pieces. One on the left, lifting two choppas, one in each hand; on the right, the one with the shoota which had blasted him onto his back.

Orthus flipped onto his feet and ran his blade through the choppa ork's throat in one motion, blasting the ork on his right with the pistol in the process. Three orks in less that 3 seconds.

Orthus took a split second to collect his thoughts. Blood dribbled down the front of his armor for a moment before clotting over the fractured breastplate. No major injuries, but his armor was comprimised.

Before he had been knocked down, he had watched several events unfold, each worse than the last. The sergeant had charged into the open, engaging the nob in close combat, but was smashed into the woods by the very nob he fought. During that encounter, Ramirez fell to the mob one way or another, and Ferenski was knee deep trying to recover his gene-seed. To add insult to injury, the damned nob had blasted Ramirez apart before racing to find Hoth, blasting Ferenski to the ground and leaving an opening for the mob.

Seeing the battle play out, he watched Laertes charge to Ferenski, and noted Kalon engaged on his own. Orthus turned and rushed towards Kalon, the pain ebbing away under the flow of adrenaline and anesthetics, drawing and reloading his bolter as he did so.

As he closed on the heavy weapons marine and lifted his bolter, he realized one of the orks was already down, and the other exploded violently in front of Kalon. Before long high-calibre bolts were streaming back into the ork mob, Kalon advancing with ruthlessly efficient fire.

For a moment Orthus added the weight of his fire to Kalon's, but redirected himself towards the woods, killing another greenskin with two rounds in the sternum, blowing the beast's heart out of its back. As he reached the treeline, he heard the gutteral laughter of the nob as he chased Sergeant Hoth.

Holding his bolter in his right hand, he drew his blade in his left, leaving his pistol ready on his hip. Under his helmet, his face was set in grim determination. He wouldn't let another brother fall, especially not the sergeant.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

As he rushed towards Ramirez, Ferenski Noted that his Brothers Responded with Such Force that He was taken aback at the fact that they had helped him. Whenever there was an ork in his way, it was shot down before Ferenski or the ork itself had a chance to react. The only thing that mattered to Ferenski was to save Ramirez. He slipped to a stop next to Him and Kneeled down, Checking for life signs. “No life signs Found” flashed in his HUD. “Damnations upon the orks!” muttered Ferenski. He could at least give Ramirez peace and pass on his Gene-seed. He prepared his Equipment for the extraction. _Be at peace brother, I’m here so you can move onwards to the emperor. Your Gene-seed, Your Life-blood shall be used to make another marine. Your death shall not be in vain…_ Ferenski Thought to himself. _Only if Laertes didn’t charge! Then this wouldn’t have happened!_ He knew that Laertes had bloodlust but couldn’t he have controlled it? Like himself? Ferenski would have a talk with before they get back to the ship… And Hoth. Ferenski moved to begin the process just as a loud sound went off.

He Quickly Jumped back and only just realised what it was. _NO!_ Ferenski quickly tried to move Ramirez but he just didn’t have enough time. Ferenski had not only ork blood splattered upon his armour, but now one of his fellow brother’s blood. He was blasted back by the sheer power of the explosion. Even though ork tech was crude, it made up in firepower. He himself slipped out of consciousness…

-----------------------

He ran to the doctor, jumping with joy. “Are we really going out to the chemical plant?” asked Ferenski, only 9. The Doctor laughed and shook his head. He was trying to find a cure to a small irritating disease that left untreated, would leave the immune system weakened to allow other more dangerous diseases to attack. “No my child, you’re going with your aunt” replied the doctor with happiness in his voice. Ferenski frowned at this. “I wanted to go with you though!” he stated, arms crossed. The doctor wagged his finger at him and asked “why? Don’t you like your aunt?”
Ferenski only realised what he said and became embarrassed. _Remember, think before saying!_ He thought to himself just as his aunt came into the room. “…and here she is! You’ll take good care of him?” asked the doctor, leaning across his desk. She nodded at him and beckoned for Ferenski to follow. A smile was widely visible upon his face, pack slung across his back. He had been preparing for this for weeks, even a medical case. He left the room with his aunt.

Ferenski shifted to his next memory…

Ferenski was crying next to his aunt, who was lying down on the ground looking almost dead. A laspistol was on the ground and Ferenski opened his medical case. He was severely shaken and scared. As he opened it, Bandages and needles went everywhere on the ground. He tried to bite back the sobs and concentrate. Ferenski tried to extract some blood with the needle but couldn’t find the vein. He tried again with success and drew a small amount, placing it on a sterilised plate. The air was dusty and caused Ferenski to Sneeze, mucus combining with the blood and contaminated the sample. He threw it away and tried again, hands still trembling. He got another sample and placed it down, checking for poison. He quickly coughed and made sure it didn’t contaminate the sample. It came up positive for copper and he quickly tried to treat it. He couldn’t make her vomit as she was unconscious. He happened to have milk with him and injected into her stomach. He checked her pulse after this. 

_Nothing…

There is no pulse…_

Ferenski Screamed out in agony as his body shook violently, falling across his aunt and losing his consciousness. A gang came along and found them. The leader ordered the gang to take them back to base and find out what was going on.

-----------------------

Ferenski Regained consciousness in the present and was helped up. He looked behind him to see it was Brother Laertes helping him. Ferenski still needed to talk to him but was glad of the help._ I’m sorry aunt, I’ve failed you again._ Ferenski couldn’t find his data pad nor his bolt pistol. His blade was next to his feet. Nodding in thanks to Laertes, he took his blade and glanced over to kalon, engaged with two orks. _Damnation! The warp take me before I’ll let another brother fall in this battle!_ Ferenski Charged forwards only to have an ork tackle him off his feet and onto the ground, Helm broken and rolled off. The bright light entered his eyes and he quickly let them adjust before dealing with the threat before him.

The ork punched Ferenski Heavily across the face that would have shattered a normal human’s skull. The ork threw another punch across his face and proceeded to chop off Ferenski’s head with the chopper. Ferenski caught it with his right hand, blade going almost through the armour. He punched the ork in it’s left eye and kicked it off of him. The ork was relentless though, jumping right back on and pressing the attack. Ferenski Head butted it, breaking its nose and it roared in agony and pain. Ferenski smiled and put a hand on his belt. _Good._ He took a frag grenade and armed it. The ork unaware of what Ferenski was doing until the last moment. Using his blade, He slashed a large cut upon the ork’s chest and shoved the grenade in there. Ferenski go up ran before it went off. Blood and body parts flew in their gory flight. He looked up to see Sergeant Hoth fighting the Nob. Ferenski eyes narrowed and Blade in right hand, he ran towards the nob. “I’ve got a score to settle with you, you Bastard!” Shouted Ferenski and wished that his blade would pierce the Nob’s black heart…


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*Brothers Orthus & Ferenski*_ - You cross paths as you are headed towards the dense jungle, you are both furious at the nob's actions. You want him dead! You enter the jungle and soon you lose yourself in it. You try to go back but cant find a way, you try to go forward but it just looks all the same. You are lost! To make things worse you hear several footsteps around you. You both ready yourself for the worst. You look at the trees around you and you are sure that you saw one move. Suddenly several figures appear, you did not see them before as they were deeply camouflaged in the surroundings. Taking a more presice look at the figures reveals them to be five Kommando orks. They are bigger, meaner, and stronger then the normal Slugga boy. One of them is armed with a crude weapons which resembles a shotgun,and the rest are armed with Choppas and Sluggas. This will be a though fight. Before you have a chance to react the Kommando with the shotgun leaps from cover and shoots at Brother Orthus. The impact from the weapons sends Orthus flying back and he is knocked into a tree. He is not badly wounded but just shocked. Ferenski, you must hold out until help arrives, help Orthus get up maybe?

_*Note*_: This is a though fight, I will give you two options. 1. You can kill one of the kommando's (each of you one). 2. You can kill two of the kommando's but get wounded in addition (this will not be a minor wound, it will be from medium to severe, you call).

*Brother Laertes* - As you start looking for any remains from Ramirez, you find an old amulet, you don't know if it belongs to Ramirez but it maybe is. If you want take it. Apart from that you cant even find a finger left from Ramirez, his body parts were blasted right into the jungle at most likely were already picked by many of the reptilian creatures inhabiting those jungles. You have failed, your anger overwhelmed you, but there is no time for mourning as there are still more orks left alive. You see that Ferenski and Orthus disappeared. It leaves only you, Kalon, and Lestron against sixteen orks. This will not be easy. You charge back into the orks taking the fight to another three of them. Defeat those orks, then move to kill the rest of them. You will probably have to find Hoth also as defeating a nob is not an easy task.

_*Brother Lestron*_ - Rage fills you when you see the utter destruction of your brother. You start shooting at the orks, wounding but not killing them, your rage interferes with your aim and makes it harder for you to hit them. You then notice another ork coming, he was not part of the attacking force and it seems that he was staggering behind. You look at him and only then you notice that he is holding a rather large flamer. In the last second you roll behind a large rock. A second later a you can feel a sudden burst of heat around you. You are not touched by the flames but the heat is immense. You must deal with the flamer or he will cause trouble to everyone around here. It wont be easy as he has you pinned down behind a rock. Be creative there must be a way to stop him. (If you want even make this fight last another update).

_*Brother Kalon*_ - You pause to reload your weapon and while doing so you look around you. You see Orthus and Ferenski disappear into the jungle following the nob. Laertes charges back into the orks again like a bloodthirsty warrior of Khorne. You see a figure approaching from the other side of the clearing, its another ork, and this one is equipped with a flamer. You take aim at him, as you know that he will give you much trouble if he is not eliminated, but before you can take a shot you see four orks approaching you, they are to close to ignore and sadly you can do nothing against the flamer now. You must deal with the four, you can try and shoot them down but you want have enough time to kill them all. Some will get close. Before they approach to close you notice the flamer ork pinning down Lestron, as he takes cover behind a large rock. Apparently this attack was not such a smart idea after all.

_*Brother Enrique*_ - As you take off from the ship your drop pod is shot down, the thrusters have been broken and there is nothing to ease the impact when the pod smashes into the ground. Several of your squad were killed instantly but the others survived. As you exit the drop pod you understand that you landed directly into an ork ambush. You quickly take cover with the rest of your squad. You are taking heavy fire from the orks. Two of them are equipped with Big Shootas. Your sergeant has been killed from a grenade that one of the orks threw. That leaves you and another four marines. Most of them are inexperienced and are killed quickly (Describe the fight). In the end of the fight you are the only one who managed to survive. About twenty orks lay dead around you and seven marines. You are now alone. Suddenly you manage to pick up a message from one of the other squads. It was not intended for you but it arrived somehow. It was from one of the Sergeants, Sergeant Hoth was his name and he said that he is fighting a ork nob and his squad is in a clearing fighting about thirty orks. Your HUD picks up from where the message was sent and you are headed there. You soon hear roars of rage and fury. You arrive at the place where the message was sent from and you see the Sergeant fighting a nob. The nob is slowly winning you have to the something, help the marine. (You cant kill the ork, attack him, maybe wound him but not severely).

Spoiler is not for you, its for Reven, please _*DON'T READ!*_



_* If you are not reven DO NOT READ THIS!

Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion*_ - You were tasked by the gods, all of them! This planet, Ulzor IV, it held many secrets. Most of them unknown to the unworthy. Nurgle told you, that this plant holds a great plague which is contained in a shrine. It was somewhere in the planet, but many thousand years passed since the plague was locked inside it. If this was not enough to damage and weaken the feeble Imperium you have been told by Khorne that this plant holds a greater daemon that can wreak mass destruction on the Imperial worlds. Apart from that there was a dormant portal to the warp somewhere on the planet. You had to find all of this to cause unimaginable damage. After you have arrived at the planet you started searching with not luck. Soon you have encountered orks on the planet, there was a vast amount of them. You knew that if yo wanted to explore the more common places you had to give the Imperium something to deal with, thus you made the orks believe that Khorne was Gork and Mork. Now this orks and about one hundred marines of chaos undivided follow you. Your latest work is a raid that you have put against one of the Imperial Guard's command posts. It was not heavily guarded and the element of surprise was yours. Right now you and your ork slaves are overwhelming the remnants of the defending guards. You must eliminate the guards and create a base of operations of your own. Also you must stop the guards from transmitting distress signal. Now eliminate them in the name of chaos.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gunfire, gutteral roars of pain and fury were all Laertes could hear as he was thrown out of his mourning and back into the battle. He stood above an amulet he recognised from somewhere, resting in a pile of gore and shattered bones, which was all Laertes could find of his brother now. 
He leant down to pick it up, removed his helmet and placed it over his own neck. He mag-locked his helmet to his belt, and turned on the spot to face the orks once more.
This time he remained calmer and more focussed. He saw Brother Lestron being pinned down by an ork with a flamer, Brother Kalon being charged by 4 more orks, his heavy bolter soon to be useless at such close range, and Orthus and Ferenski running back into the jungle, for reasons unknown to him. He would die before he saw another marines, another brother, fall because of his decision, and charged back into the fray, the chapters battle cry emenating from his lips.
Laertes charged into huddled mass of three orks, and with surprising ease, killed 2 of them before they even knew he was there. The last ork, roaring is hatred, proved more of a challenge. Laertes was on the attack, but now he was forced to defend as this double-choppa wielding ork swung left right and centre for Laertes death. Try as he might he couldn't find a way past the orks attack. He side-stepped left as another blade came down to cleave his un-helmeted head in two, but he did not realise that this was a dummy attack, and could only raise his arm in defence as the second choppa hurtled towards his head. The armour held, but suffered relatively bad damage in the process.
This attack unbalanced Laertes, and he fell a few steps to his left. Quickly regaining posture, he parried the orks attack yet again. He did not yet tire, this is what he was built for. He risked a move which left his body defenceless, but he knew he must hurry to help his fellow Fists. He watched as the ork chopped at his right. He stepped to the left, bringing his gladius down onto the orks wrist, driving straight through flesh and bone, decapitating the orks wrist. Luckily for Laertes, this startled the ork long enough for him to grab the orks other wrist and drive his gladius with one smooth motion straight through the beast's heart. 
Staring straight down into the orks eyes, he watching the creature die in pain. He dropped the body, and ran back towards Kalons position. 
He intercepted a further 2 orks as he charged towards Kalon, these orks were relatively easy to kill, cutting through it's leg before slicing it's throat as it lay on the ground, then parrying an attack from the other. Then from know-where the ork brought forth firearm, and shooting at close-range, knocked Laertes off his feet. 
This sort of played to Laertes advantage however, as this sent him almost directly next to Kalon, which was his intended objective in the first place...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

ooc: so tempting to click the click here button damn you komanko its all I can think about.

3....2....1 whoomph the pod flew from the battle barge this was Enrique’s first pod ride and he was not liking it so far but he was a crimson fist and he would make do he felt the pod being hit, he saw his sergeant yelling at them to brace for crash impact, Enrique obediently did so 10 seconds past then the pod crashed to the ground it scraped of the side of the cliff pulverising three marines into dust. The pod door swung open Enrique saw the green skin of orks clambering up to where the pod landed Enrique’s door was the only that had opened the squad attempted to get out but the orks threw in grenades killing two more marines including the sergeant. Another marine took charge bawling at them all to take cover behind a rock and put some bolter fire on the orks, Enrique could see that there were approximately 20 orks. The efficient fire of the crimson fists quickly thinned the orks down to 13 they rotated fire 2 brothers emptied a clip then the three others took over to give the others a chance to reload. The orks fell on them like a tidal wave taking 2 out within the first second, the remaining three drew bolt pistols and combat blades an orks picked Enrique up before he had a chance to strike and threw him over the heads of his brothers. Enrique blacked out for a few seconds he glanced around he saw the sole remaining brother hack and slice 8 orks to smithereens a performance worth veteran standard. A shot from a big shoota hit him in the chest then another in the head. Enrique scanned his surroundings he saw the squad’s flamer about a foot away he snatched it up and turned it on the orks that were closing in "For the emporor Enrique yelled at the top of his voice"

“This is battle brother Enrique losiv my squad has been killed by an ork ambush I am the sole survivor can anyone hear me?” still nothing. Enrique explored for a bit to check out his surroundings he was climbing a rock face when suddenly his vox burst into life “this……..eargant Hoth……….fight……..rk nob…..assis…..required” Enrique traced the vox it was approximately 2 miles east. 


Enrique made his way to the co-ordinates it was an easy sprint and he was there within 10 minutes. He heard the sound of gunfire and Battle cry’s, He rounded the hill, and he was behind the orks there was a nob fighting a marine. Enrique loaded a round into his bolter and took aim, he only had a single shot so he had to make it count, he slowed his breath and concentrated on the orks face. BOOM the bolt flew true smashing into the orks jaw taking it clean of, it was not enough to kill it but now the marine should not have much trouble finishing it of.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Rage, there could be no other word for it. It was cold hate and rage. Lestron fired until the bolter went dry. His aim was not true however. As he drew his dagger once again Lestron saw a new ork charge from the forest. Strange, he told himself as he prepared to charge, why did this one come so slow. 

Then came the fire. As he dove for cover Lestron cursed the vile thing. He rolled after striking the ground until he found himself separated from the hungry fire. A rock, had saved him. As he lay in the shelter it offered his scars began to itch. He could still remember the fire washing toward him as the fuel tanks ruptured. The pain was immense. 

As he lay on the ground waiting for his moment the blood and gore on his armor began to dry. Chunks of wet flesh became dry then charcoaled pieces in indiscernible mater. Lestron knew he could not survive the flames for long, even in cover. He gritted his teeth and waited. It felt like an eternity as he began to sweat. Then he got the reprieve he wished for. The ork stopped. Maybe it was a clogged fuel line, or perhaps it wanted to see its kill, but it had stopped.

Lestron rose from his cover. The ork was shaking the flamer and shouting something in its accursed tongue. He began a charge as the ork looked up from its primitive weapon. The thing roared and began to swing the flamer back. The thing spewed a jet of flame as it twisted. The marine roared through his vox and pulled a single arm back. The boltgun might have been empty, but it was still usable. He launched the weapon. While it might never have been designed for this type of warfare it was still an 18 Kg missile. It slammed into the ork center mass. The green skinned creature stumbled back under the impact. Lestron pressed in slamming the ork with his shoulder. It released a loud cry as the two were suddenly airborne. 

They fell into a small ravine. Their impact was against a tree. The ork took the brunt of it. The vile creature’s chest collapsed under the weight of the Crimson Fist. Lestron grunted as he fell to the ground. He slowly began to move up to his knees when he saw the reflection of the burning tree above him in a thick liquid spreading around the two. “By the Emperor,” Lestron said as his eyes lock onto a small creek running nearby. He didn’t have much time. The marine quickly moved to his feet and ran. Behind him a burning leaf touched the promethium. The flames began an instant later. They spread outward looking for more things to burn. Lestron had cleared the puddle. The first of the flames reached the fuel tank. It began to consume the source. The young marine moved with all the purpose he had. Behind him the fuel tank spat flames from a small rupture as the flames gorged themselves. Then it happened. The fireball consumed the ork and tree. Promethium fireballs were thrown in every direction. Lestron could see one flash past him before the suit’s machine spirit began to warn him. He was on fire as he dove into the two meter deep water, the whole time praying the flames would not consume him.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski, with blood dripping blade in his right hand, entered the dense Forest. _When I find that Nob, I’ll put it through so much pain it’ll wish that it hadn’t been made!_ Thought Ferenski. He had vowed to kill anyone who kills his battle brothers. This Nob is not the Toughest Ferenski had to kill but by no means an easy task. Ferenski Heard footsteps noticed that another marine was in the forest too. _Orthus._ Deciding that going together would be much safer, Ferenski made his way to him and nodded. Ferenski Moved his hand to his holster but his pistol wasn’t there. _Shit! Looks like I’m going to have to do with a blade._ He Shifted His blade, ready to attack any passing orks and kept His, and Orthus’, back clear. Ferenski looked around, all the scenery looking the same, until he realised that there were lost. Ferenski gave a sign to Orthus to hold and Voxed to Him “Damnation! We’re bloody lost!” He heard a Shuffle to his right and his head snapped in that direction, until he realised that it was only a couple of lizards. He grunted in annoyance and continued looking around, blade ready. When the Ork Kommando popped out of nowhere with a shotgun and blasted Orthus off his feet, Ferenski Knew that it was a trap for them. 

He ducked under the fire of the Kommando and rolled next to Orthus. He had helped Ferenski when they first attacked the orks so it was about time Ferenski returned the Favour. He blocked some slugga fire from Orthus and helped him onto his feet quick. Ferenski Quickly scanned around and counted no less that five kommandos. Only one of them had a shotgun and Ferenski was eager to kill him but Thought that maybe Orthus might want to kill it for knocking him down. Ferenski Engaged a Kommando about to strike Orthus from behind and Shoulder barged it away. Ferenski has had experience fighting Kommandos before, on a previous mission many years ago but the memory still haunts him. He narrowed his thoughts until it was like a spear and at the tip was only one thing: kill the Kommandos. The Kommando was, surprisingly, still on its feet and gave a glare of annoyance of being denied a kill but also excitement at fighting, what it considered, a much more brutal foe. 

It swung its chopper at Ferenski, narrowly avoiding the fatal hit, and blindingly fired his slugga at him bouncing of his chest piece. Ferenski did a forwards thrust, only to be thrown onto the ground as the ork dodged and smacked him. He rolled backwards and back onto his feet, Ready to exchange blows. The ork charged but Ferenski was faster, ducking and slicing a long and deep gash in its leg. It Screamed in pain and in blind anger, Swung at Ferenski which caused his to block. The blow was so powerful that the blade shattered and broke into several pieces. It laughed at this and knew that its foe was weapon less and swung its blade, trying to cut Ferenski in half. Unfortunately, Ferenski was cunning and wasn’t weapon less at all. Ferenski Swept out its legs so it fell to the floor, startled. Before it could do anything, Ferenski Drilled his Reductor into its think skull and mashed its brains into pulp. Ferenski felt sorrow at his blade shattering but he must go on. Orthus needed him and he could not stand idle.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus crashed through the jungle as he raced after the nob. Leaves rustled to his left, and Apothecary Ferenski materialized. He was angry, and Orthus could understand why. The apothecary nodded to him, and he returned it as he paused to take in their surroundings. Something felt odd, out of place. He glanced around and realized he didn't recognize what part of the forest they were in. The thick jungle was acutally managing to interfere with his autosenses. As he began looking for broken and trampled foliage that marked their path, he paused as his sense of unease grew.

He panned his gaze around the miniscule clearing they were in, until his eyes spotted what must have triggered his instincts. A yellow patterning in one of the bushes, almost toothlike. It appeared to be... breathing. Which was what snapped his attention to the two beady red eyes filled with battle lust hovering before him.

He didn't even have a chance to call out a warning as the massive shotgun roared, smashing into his right pauldron and hurling him across the clearing and into a tree. The world spun, his wounded chest flared with pain, and for the first time in a long time drifted into reverie.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scout-Sergeant Icario was towering over him after a training exercise. He was yelling at him about being attentive, staying focused on the battle, something about Rogal Dorn and shame.

Orthus remembered how the towering training servitor had stepped from behind a crate and slammed him into a wall, leaving him on the floor of the training space. His brother scouts had been forced to fight on with him laying there in pain, his almost-Astartes senses reeling from the impact.

The scout-sergeant wouldn't relent. He wanted to make sure Miguel was worthy. A bolt pistol, aimed at his head....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orthus snapped back to reality, and the envisioned bolt pistol resolved into a slugga and a whooping ork kommando. The view was quickly obscured by the bulk or Ferenski's armor as the apothecary hauled him back to his feet. Even as he rose, a kommando attempted to strike at his vulnerable rear. The ork was quickly denied as a lightning fast Ferenski intercepted and engaged the threat.

While the apothecary was entangled, Orthus spotted the shotgun kommando cackling at him as hit raised its shotgun once more. In a flash of thought, he took stock of the situation. Five ork kommandos, at least, one engaging Ferenski behind him. Shotgun kommando right in front of him. He had his bolter, and his bolt pistol was snug on his hip. His knife was gone, or, rather, imbedded in the tree he was flung into. Useful.

He dove into a roll which brought him up to the shotgun ork, an almost well-placed blast shearing off of his left pauldron. He came up, presenting his bolter point-blank in the ork kommando's face, which looked amused and angry all at once. "Good-bye, filth." A roar as his bolter loosed half of its magazine directly into the ork's face. The head exploded backwards in an arc of gore, and the ork's dying body swiped at him with the shotgun as it fell, only managing to earn a grim laugh from the blood-soaked Astartes.

Another split second to assess. His chest hurt like it was on fire, the fractured breast plate covered in ork and Astartes blood, although predominantly ork. His bolter was down to half ammo, and his right pauldron was mangled from the shotgun blast. If he had taken the hit in the breastplate, he'd be dead.

He didn't have time to consider more, and leapt back at the other orks, emptying the other half of his magazine in an arc which caused the orks nearest Ferenski to leap back. He ran to the apothecary, locking his bolter and drawing a pistol and frag in once motion, and stood back to back against the orks. He smiled even as the kommandos circled.

Now _this_ was a fight.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

*For Komanko Only*


After having the secret group of Chaos Cultists within the imperial base open the main gate the hordes of Orks pour into the imperial guards base, slaughtering everything that gets in their way. Coming up behind the Orks is Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion of the Black Legion, accompanied by his one hundred marines of undivided each drawn from five of the different undivided traitor legions: The Black Legion, The Night Lords, The Iron Warriors, The Word Bearers and The Alpha Legion. Twenty marines from each legion, such an interesting group he had under his command, each with their strengths that complimented the others.

As the orks swarm into the base Lucian and his chaos marines slowly march in behind finishing off those that the orks have missed, methodically killing the loyalist scum with skills honed over the last ten-thousand years of service to the Dark Gods of chaos. Continuing their slow advance into the rest of the base he signals for his Iron Warriors to go and take out their communications rely so they can not call for reinforcements. Two of the Iron Warriors holster their bolters and remove their holstered missile launchers from their backs, with deadly accuracy their projectiles find their mark at the base of the communications rely, with a deafening explosion and shock wave the comm's tower screams under its own weight before collapsing to the ground, crushing loyalist guardsmen, chaos cultists and around fifty orks in the process. To Lucian ork casualties do not matter as they are a means to an end.

Ten Minutes Later:

After having finished taking over the base Lucian stands in the middle of the parade square with a loyalist guardsman in the grip of his power talon, after having easily become bored he activates the power talons power field, with the talon then easily splits to the guardsman in two at the waste, spilling his internal organs on the ground. Lucian then drops the dead guardsman on the group before raising his left boot and crushing its skull beneath his boot before turning to his marines. As Lucian turns to his marines he orders each of the groups to start on a different task: The Iron Warriors are to use their skills to make this base a well defended fortress using all the orks they need along with rebuilding the comm's tower to a chaos design which will allow them to listen into communications from other forces on this world.. The Word Bearers are to set up shrines and alters to the chaos gods so they can begin sacrificing the prisoners. The Nightlords and Alpha legion are to stand guard on the walls, while the other members of the Black Legion go and search the lower vaults for any valuable information or equipment.

After ordering his marines to go about their tasks Lucian turns to the leaders of the ork clans and gives them orders from 'Gork and Mork', the ork gods. They are to prepare for battle and send out recon groups to try and find who and what exactly the imperial guards sent a distress message to while they were attacking the base. With his orders given out to all of his force Lucian turns away and strides inside of the HQ building to see what remains of the imperial guard reports and archives, mainly searching for the four things that brought him to the planet: A plague of Nurgle, a Great Daemon of Khorne, Several Artifacts of Tzeentch and enough souls to satisfy Slaanesh.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon calmed himself for a moment, stopping to reload his heavy bolter. He quickly scanned the carnage around him. Hoth was nowhere in sight and neither was the nob. Orthus and Ferenski where charging into the jungle where the sergeant and nob has been when he last saw them. Laertes was still in the middle of a furious and bloodthirsty battle, killing orks where ever he could reach, clearly enraged at the death of Ramirez. The most pressing matter however was an ork with a flamer who had appeared in the clearing. Kalon having finished reloading his weapon went to swing it around and cut the ork down, but then saw another four orks charging at him again. While he dearly wanted to take down the flamer, he did not have the time, the orks closing fast on him. 

The first of the four orks leapt forward to attack him, fully intending to bury his choppa into Kalons now helmetless head. Kalon replied by evicerating the ork with a barrage of rounds across its torso. He managed to blow another ones arm off, knocking it to the ground at the same time before the final two closed the distance. With a roar of anger he swung his heavy bolter itself at one of them in a brutal overarm swing, bringing the heavy weapon down on the orks skull, crushing its skull utterly. Before he could begin to try the same trick again the remaining ork swung its crude blade at his head, Kalon just managed to bring his left arm up in time to stop the blade from slicing his head apart, the bionics deflecting the best of the swing, but not enough to block the blow completely. He roared in pain as he felt the tip of the blade cut down the left side of his face, destroying his left eye in the process. As he desperatly parried the relentless orks attacks with blood streaming down his face, he could also see the one armed ork getting up, likely wanting to return the favour. He urgently needed help from one of his brothers if he was to survive this fight.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Laertes rose to his feet, he sent bolter rounds back to the ork who had thrown him there. The ork was already running towards him again, but the mass-reactive shells tore the ork apart. Quickly turning to face Kalon, he saw his brother struggling against 2 orks. He saw with pride as he knocked one ork to the ground, his arm flying in another direction, but the last ork was pushing Kalon, forcing him backwards with each swing of his crude weapon. Laertes could see he had already shattered his left eye, and was close to doing more damage. 

He ran towards Kalon to provide aid, leaping over ork corpses which now littered the battlefield. Just before the dismembered ork could return to his feet, Laertes kicked the ork square in the cheek, breaking its jaw, before crouching over the dazed ork to tear its head from his neck. A satisfying spurt of gore endrenched his features, but it did not bother him none. Throwing the head away, he ran towards his brother, who looked like he could lose the fight at any moment.

With Dorn's name on his lips, he thrust his gladius through the orks spine, lifting him off the floor slightly, letting the ork die slowly on the end of his blade. As the ork died, he lowered his blade to the floor, kicking the ork off the end of it.
He turned to face his brother, concern caressing his features, "Are you able, brother?"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Minor update, just to get things going.

*Brothers Laertes, Kalon, Brother Lestron*: You all fight with great courage and valor slaying more and more orks. There is not much left, the corpses of many orks are laying around, some dead others are dying. Yet there are orks left alive, you must finish them off and then find Apothecary Ferenski and Brother Orthus. You know that they went towards the inner jungle but you still dont know why. While you are fighting the orks a new foe arrives. The rumbling could be heard across the whole jungle, wood, stone, dirt, all being crushed under the mighty wheels. The whole battle pauses for a moment, the orks looked back and you, the marines also. The thunderous noise got only louder and louder until you start hearing trees falling. After a moment a huge bulky tank appears from the jungle crushing the trees underneath his mighty wheels. It looks like an old Imperial tank which was looted and some how the mechboyz managed to fix. This could prove a bit problematic.

Note: You cant one post kill it, thats should be obvious. Work together maybe something will come out from it. Also describe the battle before the tank and after. Remember that the orks around are still alive and now have a bolstered force.


_*Brother Enrique*_: You take aim and shoot, apparently your shot did not take off his jaw but only wounded him badly, causing a lot of blood to spill, this confused you and you were sure that you took his jaw off, but now the ork is completely aware of your presence and so does Sergeant Hoth. They both turn to you, Sergeant Hoth smiled as he saw reinforcements arrive and the nob looked much angrier then before. Before Hoth had a chance to react the nob smashed him with his fist knocking him away and from his fit. Dazed Hoth is incapacitated and will need a few moments to regain his senses. The crazed nob then turns to you, blood gushing from his deep wound, the nobs eyes were red as blood and he did not look happy at all about your little interference. _*"Puny human, shouldz takez aimz betterz next time"*_, the nob bellowed at you, and then charged into you. trying to knock you off your feet with the power of the huge body mass. Even if you dodge this attempt to trample you, you know that he will just attack again. You must work together with dazed Hoth, help him up and you will both need to kill the nob together.

Note: Help or don't help Hoth, your choice but know that you have much bigger chances of winning if you are been helped by a veteran Sergeant. A nob is a tough nut to crack. If you wound him, get wounded back, all depends on the wound you inflict. With the help of Hoth you have less chance to be wounded.


_*Brothers Orthus & Ferenski*_: 

_*Ferenski*_: You both manage to take down two of the kommandos, a normal one and the one with the shotgun. This will prove highly useful as that shotgun proved to be a deadly weapon. Feresnki you know that you will have to find a normal weapon, look on the ground there is ought to be something there, a choppa, slugga, something else? After you find a new weapon go for the kill yet bare in mind that while you are looking for a weapon you are exposed to an attack. You will have to count on Orthus to defend you. You can also try and disarm one of the orks and take his weapon which will be highly unlikely but you still can try, or you can fight without a weapon, a space marines fists are not a think to be mocked. After you decided what you will do you are free to attack any of the orks. The cunning orks are now more aware then before they will prove to be a deadly battle. Also be aware that might of the orks may get smart and decide to pick up the shotgun.

*Orthus*: You both manage to take down two of the kommandos, a normal one and the one with the shotgun. This will prove highly useful as that shotgun proved to be a deadly weapon. After you successfully kill the shotgun wielding ork you are free to attack the next one. The odds are not 3 VS 2, while you are still outnumbered you have a chance of killing them. Yet the orks are more aware then before and they will give you a hard time. You must try to somehow gain the upper hand. Also beware, this orks are commandos after all and they probably have a nasty surprise waiting for you somewhere. Take caution and try and kill or at least wound the orks. If you are feeling confident you can try and help Ferenski or defend him from the three orks while he is looking for a weapon if he does.

Note: Feel free to create a plan through PMs, PM each other and coordinate. After you finished send me the plan to see if I approve or just start the plan, yet bare in mind that if I don't like the way its going I may cut your plans to pieces. haha 



You know the drill, don't stick your nose into this spoiler  I know its tempting but I cant remove the ,"click hear", sorry 



_*Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion*_: The guardsmen's skull splatters and gore spreads all across the ground and your heavy metal boots. You bellow your orders to the various factions within your attack force. This warriors are the elite of each of those factions and your commands are fulfilled completely. In a matter of hours the ruined base becomes a mighty fortress of chaos. This is the first step of your conquest. You at last gained a foothold on the planet. The Iron Warriors's work is well known and for a reason, in those hours using the about limitless supply of fresh orks they were able to completely reconstruct the communication tower, redesigning it, and saving the previous frequencies used by the guards which did not have a chance to delete them. The base is also now surrounded by a wall and has several choke points which will be used to hold out any attackers. The previous destroyed imperial guards headquarters soon becomes your personal headquarters with your private rooms and armory.

You notice a dot on your HUD, the dot appeared exactly when the communication tower was rebuilt. You smile under your helm, apparently one of the amulets that Tzeentch has bestowed on you just changed hands and this hands were not orkish ones. It does not matter who had it, it is probably the forces of the Imperium and that means that you will be able to keep track of them and to know their every move and turn. Who knows maybe they will even lead you by mistake to one of your desired places. You turn around to the sound of footsteps as the Word Bearers Sergeant reports that the shrines have been constructed in the headquarters and that sacrificing began. the Alpha legion and Nightlords Sergeants report that the perimeter is secured and guarded. It also came to your attention that the Iron Warriors have outdid themselves and managed to camouflage your base. If sound and movement wont be heard and seen your base will be hard to detect.

You wait a little more and soon some of the Black Legions troops return with good news, information was found and it will maybe lead you to your next target. You quickly make your way to the vault which is built under the headquarters, there is many knowledge here maybe Tzeentch even appreciate some of it. At any rate you follow the Black Legion troops deeper and deeper into the vault which seems to be stretching to and endless length.

Note: Feel free to decide yourself what your next target will be, even where to attack, I'm giving you nearly the power of a GM here. Make up some of your story and I'll continue from there as I don't want to force you into a certain way.




Edit: For fucks sake I wanted to make a minor update. Erase the headline XD


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"Puny human, shouldz takez aimz betterz next time" The ork lunged at Enrique who jumped over the orks head slashing its back with his combat blade. He did not pause; He sprinted over to Sergeant Hoth. However the ork nob grabbed onto his ankle tripping Enrique up. Enrique lashed out furiously at the orks face forcing it to cover himself with his hands and letting go of Enrique.

“SERGEANT GET UP” yelled Enrique, it was no use Hoth was still dazed. Enrique turned round to see a green fist smack into his helmet. Enrique was sent flying about 5 feet. He got up to see the ork pick up Sergeant Hoth, Enrique Flew at the ork drawing both of his knives, he jumped onto the nobs back and started hacking pieces of his chest out trying to go for vital organs. The ork flailed like a wild boar trying to shake Enrique loose, it just would not die. “SERGEANT GET UP IF YOU WANT US TO SURVIVE” Yelled Enrique just as the ork decided to fall down on his back crushing Enrique. The ork got up and gripped Enrique by the neck “better luck next time umie, well for me” mocked the ork. “The emporor condemns you scum” if Sergeant Hoth didn’t do something Enrique knew he was dead……….


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

The young marine slowly began to stand. Around him several remaining globs of promethium were burning out on the water’s surface. Lestron could feel new burns on one leg, and along his arm. It could be worse, he thought turning to the flaming tree. Fire had begun to spread, but it would die before it got far. He checked his wargear. The bolt pistol was still intact and a quick firing told him it was not damaged. Both of his close combat blades were still maglocked to his armor. The meltagun powered up without incident. Good, he thought as the sound of battle continued nearby, but it needed a test.

Climbing from the ravine took several seconds. Upon reaching the top Lestron took aim. What was left of the ork less than a second later payed testament that the meltagun was still in working order. He drew his pistol and charged. The mass reactive shells found their mark in another of the vile creatures. It was then he began to feel the ground move, and heard the deep rumble.
Moving throught the jungle came a once mighty warmachine. Its once noble form was twisted by the orks who had 'improved' it. As Lestron saw it rumbling forward hate began to burn in his blood. "Tank," he voxed moving toward cover. Heavy bolter rounds spat from one of the side guns splintering trees and kicking up dirt. 

Lestron halted behind a large tree and drew his meltagun. A heavy round detonated somewhere in the jungle a short distance away. The side sponses peppered the trees as they fired wildly. An ork opened the top hatch and howled a warcry, "WWWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Turn uz round, daze ummies dere!" The young brother braced against the tree. 
"Brothers," Lestron said preparing to run again, "can you draw it out? My weapon cannot reach it from this distance!" As he sprinted to one side the tree he was leaning against fragmented into thousands of pieces as a single cannon round obliterated a massive chunk. The young marine sprinted as a heavy gun peppered the ground behind him. "_Emperor protect me_", Lestron whispered as he looked something to use as cover.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The ork Kalon was now wrestling with roared in his face, it knew its opponent was getting tired now from the constant fighting and was wounded aswell. Kalon was just about to yell out for one of his brothers when the ork suddenly spasmed and roared in agony, it lifted off him slightly and then to the side before being kicked off the blade burried in its spine. Kalon looked up to see Laertes look towards him "Are you able, brother?" he asked with concern. Despite his injuries, Kalon managed a grin and said "My thanks brother, although i had this under control of course!" he joked, but he made a mental note to properly thank his Laertes later, he had undoubtebly saved his life. He picked up his weapon again and turned to Laertes "Shall we?" and let loose a devastating volley of rounds into a pair of orks charing to wards them, ripping them apart with the mass reactive rounds. 

The battle was finally turning their way, the orks number in the clearing being cut down by Kalons fire and the skills of Laertes and Lestron. It was at that point though that Kalon felt the ground rumbling underneath him and a great crashing sound came from the trees at one end of the clearing. All the combatants orks and astartes alike stopped fighting for a moment to see what this new threat was. At that moment a Leman Russ broke into the clearing, Kalon normally would rejoice at seeing the tank, but this was no Imperial Russ, it was old, battered and covered in ork iconography, one of the blasted looted tanks. "Take cover!!!" Kalon yelled and ran towards one of the few remaing walls left in the clearing, blowing an ork apart with a point blank burst as he dived into cover. He saw Lestron take cover behind a tree, tank fire sprayed around him, his meltagun out but out of range. He had no idea if his brothers were trying to talk to him, his helmet and with it thr vox were lying somewhere in the mess of bodies. A tank shell blew the tree apart Lestron was using for cover and he began to run, the tanks weapons tracking him as he did so. Kalon leaned out from cover and fired a stream of rounds at the tank. He had no hope of causing any significant damage to the machine but with any luck would distract it to buy Lestron some time. It worked though and the tanks cannon started traversing towards Kalon instead. "Oh, so not good" he said aloud as he took in the ruined wall he was using for cover.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"shall we?" Laertes heard Kalon speak. A smile worked its way across Laertes blood-soaked features, as he turned on the spot, watching orks get utterly destroyed by Kalons mass-reactive shells. 

Laertes finally had his head under control. Charging at another ork, a pretty large one he noticed, he began to delve into the furious melee. Ducking a number of powerful, but uncontrolled, swings from the choppa, Laertes dummied to the right, swinging his fist upwards in the process, breaking the orks jaw. 

The ork did not seem to notice however, as he buried the choppa into Laertes right pauldron. The machine spirit angered slightly, but the damage was enough to only draw a minimum of blood, which clotted quickly.

Raising his boltgun, he blasted a few rounds into the orks already ruined face, finishing it off. Before he could even re-holster his weapon however, he heard Kalon shout "take cover!!!" and immediately felt the rumbling of heavy armour slowly treading towards their position.

Then he saw it. A tank once glorified by the Emperors holy light, now desecrated by the orks crude and bloodthirsty nature rushing into the clearing. He saw brother Kalon take cover quickly, providing covering fire for Lestron who was running desperately for more cover. 

One of the side sponsoons turned towards Laertes. Horror suddenly gripped his heart, those weapons were surely capable of breaking his defences. Quickly, he grabbed the ork he had just slaughtered, holding him next to himself as a DiY shield, as he ran to the nearest cover, which was pretty close to the tank itself. By the time he reached the cover, only the orks arm remained in his grasp, the rest of its strong hide obliterated into nothing. 

Looking towards Kalon, he saw he had no vox, so mimiced an idea to him via hand signals. He signalled Kalon an idea of him to provide covering fire, and for Laertes to run towards the tank from a slight blind spot, where he would throw one of his grenades into the sponsoons eletrics, hopefully disabaling the weaponry on that side...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski stood back to back with brother Orthus, Looking at each Ork Kommando with disgust. He Whispered to Orthus “Cover me, I’m going for the shotgun” as the Ork Kommandos Circled them. Ferenski Hoped to the emperor that he would cover him. Ferenski cracked his knuckles and Signalled Orthus to start. He violently tackled The Kommando in front of him and knocked it to the ground. _Good, It hadn’t expected a blind rush_ Ferenski Thought. He rolled across the ground and Reached for the shotgun only to be tackled by the same ork and throw to the ground. It shot Ferenski Several times in the lower chest and one of the slugs penetrated. Ferenski Grimaced in agony but kicked the ork off before it could attack again. He clutched the Shotgun in his hands and pulled the trigger at the rushing ork. 

*click*

_Fuck…_

The Ork Slammed into Ferenski like a steam train. Ferenski Managed to roll backwards and regain his stance. He had less than a second to block an incoming slash from a chopper. He raised the shotgun and Kicked the ork hard in the groin. Ferenski Remembered what his scout sergeant had said after Ferenski had saved him. _“If in doubt or in a sticky spot Alberic, Fight hard and fight dirty!”_ Ferenski smiled at the memory and took hold of the shotgun at the barrel. The Kommando has a wide grin on its face, as if it enjoyed the fact that Ferenski had started to fight dirty. “Youz fight good for ah Humie!” It shouted at Ferenski. Ferenski’s Blue eyes Flashed with Hatred. To him, it was an insult and it would be paid in the Kommando’s blood. Ferenski Grabbed the ork’s Chopper hand, kneeled it hard in its stomach and Smashed its Face with the Shotgun. It lay on the floor, barely alive and Ferenski noticed a Shotgun slug next to it. A smug grin lay across his face as he loaded the weapon. Ferenski Pointed the barrel at the ork’s head and its eyes grew wide with fear

“Eat shit and die, foul greenskin”

The ork’s head exploded from the sheer force of the shot, smearing Ferenski already bloodstained armour more, and sending bits to everywhere. Ferenski Looked around and Found the shotgun ork dead body. He took the slugs it carried and loaded the shotgun. He cocked it and was ready to assist Orthus if he needed it.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus didn't have a chance to nod in response to Ferenski's request as the apothecary lunged at one of the kommandos, smashing it back. As he did so, the orks around Orthus whooped and attacked. He leaped backwards, dropping the primed frag in his hand into the path of the orks. He landed as the grenade detonated, maiming the two kommandos before him and leaving them snarling in pain. 

Orthus calmly raised his pistol and blasted one ork twice in the torso, cratering its chest and blowing out its heart. He snatched the kommando's falling slugga as it fell, lifting the rediculous belt fed pistol along with his own bolt pistol. The ork weapon has plenty of ammunition on the belt, too.

As the other ork recovered, he backed towards Ferenski, covering it with the slugga. Even as he took aim on the last unengaged ork, he realized the kommandos wouldn't simply engage alone. There had to be something planned. Or the orks were stalling them. His vox crackled as news of the enemy tank spread through the squad. He and Ferenski needed to end this and find Sergeant Hoth, and soon.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Once again for Komanko Only.



Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion follows his loyal black legion troops(of who he has served with since the great crusade) into the depths of the imperial base and eventually into the vault buried deep under it. As Lucian stands there staring at the large metal door infront of him he merely waves his right hand and two of his loyal marines walk up to the door, tearing it off its hinges. Lucian then makes his way inside of the vault and looks around to see what exactly it contains. The vault contains many data-slates and scrolls that may have some hints or connections to why he is on this world. As he strolls through the vault he keeps both his hands out to the side, his finger tips slowly tracing over each data-slate and scroll with his eyes closed, concentrating, trying to use the power of the warp to help him. After seven minutes of aimless walking he snatches up three data-slates and a single scroll having gotten a very good feeling from all of them. During to his black legion marines standing at the entrance he hands them over, ordering them to take the data-slates and scroll up to his own room so he can read them later, then orders another two to collect all twenty Word Bearers and bring them down here to strip this room clean and establish a small chaos portal.

After leaving the vault for the Word Bearer's to deal with Lucian returns to the upper levels of the imperial base before walking outside and looking at all of the Orks assembled ready for their so called waaargh! on this world. Satisfied that all is well for now he walks over to their leader and orders the huge ork Nob to take his orks and head north to the next imperial base and bring all of their commanding officer's back alive. Should the ork Nob ask why he wants the humans alive, Lucian quickly answers the question by slamming his left fist into the Nob's jaw to shut him up and make sure his orders are followed. After watching the orks depart Lucian returns to his own room and reads over the single scroll and three data-plates. A very menacing grin slowly appearing on his face as he reads about one of the reasons why he is on this planet: An imprisoned Great Daemon of Khorne. Leaving the data-slates on a desk he strides out of the room and gathers up his Black Legion, Nightlords and Alpha Legion troops to him and sets off in the direction of where the location of the temple where the Great Daemon should be imprisoned, leaving other orders that the remaining chaos marines need to gather up the skulls of every dead human and ork and bring them to the temple located two days march to the north west.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Lestron sprinted through the trees. He heard the main cannon fire again, but this time is was not at him. The young marine glanced back. The tank had found other targets. He prayed for his brothers’ safety as he prepared for his strike.

Shells were still tearing into the forest behind him as Lestron continued his run. His plan was simple, out distance the sponson’s ability to track him. Training and experience with fallen guard had readied him for this. The shells stopped following, and as he turned he saw the weapon fighting to turn past the point it was designed to. Lestron charged. Between him and his target were several orks using this mechanical beast for cover. Only one of the creatures had turned to see what the weapon was firing on, the others were focused at the tank’s target. 

The young marine sprinted toward his foe and gripped the meltagun with his left hand as he formed a fist with his right. The ork’s eyes were wide with anticipation of the coming kill. It swung a choppa as the marine charged in. This time there was no time to maneuver, or fight as he wanted. The heavy blade struck Lestron low in his chest clanging loudly and penetrating the armor. At the same time the marine’s fist slammed into the creature’s face. The creature’s jaw shattered under the impact as it was thrown back. As it tried to cry out the voice was lost in gurgles of its own blood.

Lestron glanced down as he ran. The blade was still stuck in his armor. He had no time to remove it as he closed with the tank as it ground forward. Several other orks began to run up the left side using the vehicle for cover as they tried to fire over its front. “Emperor guide my hand,” Lestron whispered as he fired from the hip. His target wasn’t the engine, but the left tread.

There was almost no sound as the weapon discharged, but the sudden blast of pure heat turned the churning tread and roller into superheated slag. The tread seized as the metal fused and locked in a single instant.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*Brother Enrique*_: The nob's grip against your neck seems to get stronger and stronger with each second, your strength slowly leaves you and its hard for you to put up a fight against the huge nob who is crushing your neck. You feel the air barely getting in, your sight turns red as you fly into a desperate rage kicking,punching and doing whatever you can to survive but its no use. The world slowly starts to darken around you as the ork lifts you in the air and laughs. You already close your eyes and make amends with the world but then you here a shout, _*"You dirty mongrel flea filled ork leave him! Face your death, for the emperor!"*_, you can hear the sound of heavy footsteps and the unsheathing of a blade. A moment later the grip against your throat loosens and you open your eyes. Apparently you passed out for a moment and now you lay on the floor, you can see the Sergeant swinging his blade in a wide arc cutting through the nob's head slicing it in half, the nob probably dropped you while he turned around to face Hoth.

The nob falls on the ground gurgling as blood start flowing out of his face like a fountain. The ground is soon filled with blood, gore, and brain parts. You slowly refocus your sight and thoughts, you try to stand up but the world spins around you and you begin to fall but the Sergeant moves to you and catches you by the hand before you fall. You'll need to take a moment to regain your senses. After that introduce yourself and ask whatever you want. After you finish the Sergeant tells you that you both should had back to the original ambush site to see how the squad fairs. When you reach the site you are greeted by the sight of three battle brothers fighting a looted russ tank which is being driven by several orks. More orks surround the tank but the battle brothers seems to be handling them well, the problem is the tank. A moment later a shot is fired, a raw melta bolt flies directly into the tank creating a rather large hole in it as smoke starts to come out of it. Do what you need, help the squad finish the tank off.


_*Brothers Orthus & Ferenski*_: 

_*Brother Feresnki*_: The shotgun (lol I had a mistake and wrote it shotfun ^^) fired, you felt like the world stopped as the bolt slowly came out of the gun and momentarily exploded and sent a volley of smaller bullets into the kommando's face from point blank. The head exploded sending a wave of blood which smeared your entire body. You raise a quick smile, this ork will need a serious surgery and you are not gonna provide him with one. You quickly move to the shotgun orks corpse and you take up the ammo, you find out lots of its apparently this kommando was loaded with ammo and you wont need to worry about ammo for quite a while. The shotgun itself is a crude weapon but it will serve you greatly from close range but is not the most reliable weapon and you should give it to a tech marine to check if you have to opportunity. Still it will do good at replacing your broken blade. As you turn around you see Orthus diving back and dropping a small circular thing a moment later an explosion shakes the ground as you realize that Orthus dropped a frag grenade. The two orks were maimed, one's leg was entirely blasted away and he fell on the ground. Orthus quickly took out his pistol and put a bullet in him killing it instantly. The second ork had more time to prepare and when Orthus turned to him he was already ready. Its your choice now, you can just blast off the ork or let Orthus do the job. After the battle with the kommandos is over you can search the ground. If you want you can take any of the weapons which lay there, you will need a close combat weapon other then the shotgun, maybe use a choppa, or maybe do you find it to shameful and disgusting to use ork weapons to that extent. Yet first you must deal with a grave situation. While you stand there thinking your options through the seemingly stunned kommando leaps at Orthus and grabs him, making him a hostage. You wont be able to get a clear shot at the ork at this position and you will surely hit Orthus to if you try and shoot. You must somehow discuss with the ork and find a way to get Orthus free. Maybe trick him to believe that you will let him go as it seems that this is what he wants. (I give you the right to decide the entire fate of this ork  converse with him make it interesting). After your finished with that you must get back to the clearing from before and find the rest of the squad because you start getting reports of a battle with a looted russ!

_*Brother Orthus*_: The orks lunge at you yet they did not expect you to use such a sly tactic, they both are shocked as you drop the grenade and take cover. They have no time to run as the grenade explodes. When the dust clears you can see that one of the orks lost his leg and you quickly shoot him, putting several bullets into him and killing him instantly. The second ork although shocked was not harmed as the first one, he probably used the second kommando as cover. In the side of your eye you can see Ferenski blast the brains off the ork who engaged him with the shotgun which was used against you earlier. It sends a shiver down your spine as you wont like to repeat this shotgun adventure again. Before you have the time to shoot the shocked kommando he regains his senses, you have no time to attack but to your luck the cowardly ork did not want to die, but you are now stuck in a worse situation. The ork leaps at you from his stunned stance apparently he was faking the shock to catch you off guard. He draws a knife ams grabs you by the neck, and gets behind you. You now became a hostage of an ork. This can't be good. Its up to you and Ferenski to work this out somehow. The only advantage you have is the fact that the kommando can't see your face and you can try and gesture Ferenski what you want him to do. After you both dealt with the ork (mostly Ferenski's work) you must get back to the clearing and help the squad take out the tank, although you did not find Hoth yet you must help your squad. Be sure that Hoth will find his way back.

_*Both of you*_: After dealing with the unpleasant situation you get back to the clearing, you see the zone as you left it except that there is still no sign to Hoth and there is a big russ at the middle of the field fighting off the rest of the squad. Before you have time to act a large bolt of raw melta is fired at the tank making a large and nasty hole in its hull. Help the rest of the squad and finish the remaining orks and the tank. You also catch with the glimpse of an eye two new marines enter the clearing one of them is Hoth! The other one is unknown to you.


_*Brothers Laertes, Kalon, Brother Lestron*_: The plan worked, as Kalon concentrated fire at the tank and its surroundings he got its attention. The looted russ slowly turned to Kalon as a wave of bolts start going towards him while the barrel slowly moved. Two of the less smart orks charged at Kalon just to be cut down by the covering fire. Lestron manages to fight his way through the orks at the back of the tank getting himself in a safe position which he can easily aim from. A moment later a melta bolt goes directly through the tank melting through its hull and creating a large and beautiful hole in it. Laertes who no one seemed to concentrate at was able to sneak by the tank and insert a frag into the large hole creating by Lestron. A moment later the frag exploded as Laertes got to cover. In a mere moment the tank went up in flames and a second after that exploded consuming the nearby orks and the orks inside. You have technically won only thing left is to kill the stragglers which will not put much of a challenge. As you finish this task you turn around to see everybody there, Orthus, Ferenski and Hoth, amongst them you can see a fresh new face you wonder who is it and might as well inquire and ask.

Note: sorry for the short update for you three, I did not have much to write and I wanted to wrap this battle up.

_*Everyone*_: You have finally finished with the damn battle but with a loss of a battle brother, how do you feel about it. Laertes would feel especially guilty at the loss of the brother as it might as well be his fault but no one can be sure. The Sergeant is not wasting any time, _*"You have fifteen minutes, rest, prepare, gather anything you want. Then we march onward."*_, he says. He looks entirely unhappy and he signals Laertes towards walk to him. He takes him to the other side of the clearing, you can't hear what he says but you can see that he is shouting and enraged. After about three minutes they both come back. 

_*Laertes*_: The Sergeant takes you to the other side of the clearing, as you get far enough he breaks the silence and his calm spirit explodes into a raging fireball of anger. _*"How could you do that! You risked the entire fucking squad because of your bloodlust! To top that you got Ramirez killed!! What were you thinking to yourself!! I trusted you! I trust every single battle brother under my command with my own life and you let me down like that!! AAGH!!"*_, he yells out and slams his fist into a tree leaving a rather large mark in it. What will you do, will you replay? Will you submit to this? You again hear the whispering voices in you head, they are speaking, shouting, whispering, you can't seem to shake them away. As the Sergeant continues to shout at you you grab Ramirez's amulet which you picked up earlier and you can feel your will getting stronger and you feel stronger. You feel like it helps you keep your mind from exploding!

_*Brother Enrique*_: You should introduce yourself and get in touch with the other squad members, maybe get to know them a bit more? Also you might inquire and ask others at why is the Sergeant shouting at the other marine which you don't know his name yet. Apart from that feel free to discuss with others or do something else.

You should meet the new brother who joined and introduce yourselves to each other. After doing that rest, talk, do whatever you want. Soon you will get going again and who knows what dangers this jungles have in store for you. You might want to talk to Laertes as he seems to be extremely down and it is clearly visible that he feels guilty by Ramirez's death.


*Revan only:*



_*Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion*_: (Didn't really know what to write for you ) You take your forces and march onwards out of the base. The temple is rather far and two days in this jungles might take some time. After about half a day of walking you notice that you have passed the same spot several times, you are undoubtedly lost and feel annoyed at the fact that you didn't take an ork scout with you who knows that surroundings better then you and your troops. You will need to find you way out of the jungle. As you helplessly continue walking you can smell something out of the ordinary, wherever you went it is certainly not the way you went before. You continue to march and soon you are confronted with the scene of a large scale massacre. Many guardsmen and orks are spread around a large clearing at the forest. Surveying the scene a little more you notice a small imperial base hidden through the plants and trees it seems like they somehow created the buildings directly in connection with the trees and plants. If this is a one time try or a tactic used by the guards you don't know but you must be aware not to miss a base like this and opening yourself to an ambush. Still as you scour around the clearing you feel that something is not right. A moment later you hear a small plants creaking and a wooden object breaks. You quickly take cover as a shot flies directly into where your had was a moment ago, its an ambush! Suddenly guards swarm the clearing in huge numbers, as Imperial Guards always do. Fight them off, destroy,kill, do whatever you want with them. Still there is plenty of them and you will take casualties especially because they probably have around five snipers who are mainly targeted at you so beware. You might as well search through the camouflaged base after you defeat the guards to find out where you are and how to get to where you want. (Make it up, also any info you find I give you permission, remember that you are a very main character after all and some of what you do may have repercussions and in fact have an effect on the story).


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As the tank erupted in to flames, Laertes watched as the rest of the squad cleared the remaining stragglers escaping from the flames. He walked over to an ork close to death, staring down into its empty blood-red eyes. 

"For Ramirez" Laertes said, and with one calm twitch of his finger, shot the Ork straight in the heart.

It was then Hoth pulled him aside.

"How could you do that! You risked the entire fucking squad because of your bloodlust! To top that you got Ramirez killed!! What were you thinking to yourself!! I trusted you! I trust every single battle brother under my command with my own life and you let me down like that!! AAGH!!"

Laertes knew he had gotten Ramirez killed, and Hoth had every right to call him on it, but he still knew it was the right decision.

"Hoth, next time don't delay your order so. You know it was the right decision; had the orks attacked as one we would have lost more than one brother today. Do not blame me for your lack of leadership. Next time plan a strategy in quick time like a sergeant should; I shant have to take it into my own hands then." 

Laertes had never spoken to Hoth, a man he both liked and respected, before. He did not regret his words though. He gave a small bow to the sergeant in respect, before turning and walking back to the rest of the squad. 

Voices in his head began to speak again. _He is nothing compared to you; you should be leading this squad! It was you who won this battle, you who took the initiative to lead and carry the day! Hoth is holding you back, fool!_

Ramirez clasped his eyes shut tight, holding on tightly to Ramirez's necklace. It reafirmed him, steeled his mind against the unknown entities that prayed at his guilt. Then all of a sudden, the voice vanished, breaking under Laertes iron will.

"You have fifteen minutes, rest, prepare, gather anything you want. Then we march onward." Hoth called to the squad.

Laertes spent these 15 minutes looking for more signs of Ramirez's body and equipment, as well as securing the area. He waited for Hoth to give the word to move out.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Lestron finally grabbed the blade in his chest as the tank erupted into flames. He pulled it out and glanced to the breach in his armor. It was rather small wound easily fixed. He turned back to the activity around him.

The remaining orks were rather easy to deal with. The loss of their mighty vehicle sapped the fight from them.

Lestron knelt with his weapon leaning against a tree. He pulled a small container from his belt and popped the top. Inside was repair ceramite to seal his armor again. As he did Hoth pulled Laertes aside. They moved across the clearing where the two spoke. While Lestron didn't hear the words, but he could hear their tones. Laertes replied. Lestron looked at the marine. There was something wrong. His Brother Marine had never taken this tone with the commander before.

As he finished his work Lestron turned to the others. Nearby was a man he didn't know. He slowly approached. "Brother," he said looking at this new man, "You are unknown to me, what squad are you with?"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

So this is how it ends, in my very first campaign. Thought Enrique. "curse you scum, you should never have been created. THE EMPROR CONDEMNS YOU BEAST" yelled Enrique in surprising bout of zealotry. The ork replied with a vicious grin, it obviously relished the slow death he was inflicting on the astares. Enrique drew his combat blade trying to cut the nobs arm of. It was no use he didn't have enough strength left. Enrique though he was already dead, his body had shut itself down through starvation of oxygen, he though he was dreaming when he heard."You dirty mongrel flea filled ork leave him! Face your death, for the emperor!"

Enrique lay on the ground, he felt a thud the ork landed beside him. It's head had been cut in two. Blood was spraying all over Enriques armour coating it red. He just lay there for a couple of seconds, catching his breath again. He abruptly stood up, his head spun and he began to lose his balance. The sergeant cought Enrique before he fell. He regained his balance and stood tall once more.

"Battle brother Enrique Losiv, at your service, from what I gather you are sergeant hoth?"

"yes I am Hoth, what squad are you from?"

"they are all dead, ambushed by Orks, I'd rather not talk about it."

"well I have lost a soldier I guess you can fill in for the time being, we should go find the rest of my squad."

Enrique nodded as the duo set of for the ambush site. The walk was not a long one and they soon emerged to the sight of three battle brothers fighting a looted leman Russia and some Orks. Erique looked to Hoth for orders, he returned the look and drew his weapons charging into the fray. Enrique drew his bolter and started spraying at the Orks while charging to the battle. He could see small gaps in the russ tank that the Orks had failed to patch up. Enrique pinned the Orks inside the tank to their seats. He could see some blood spray out of the gap but he was certain not all of them were dead. Enrique put his bolter away and drew his knives. He ran towards the other astares, the battle was theirs if they could destroy the tank. Enrique leapt at the first ork creating a large x in the middle of it's bare chest, the cuts were deep and the ork soon went down. Another came at him low Enrique dodged the tackle and stabbed the ork in the back as its momentum carried it past Enrique.

Suddenly a melta bolt hit into the tank creating a smoking hole, Enrique took the pin out of two grenades and dropped them in the hole, a moment later the tank was nothing but a burning wreck.The Orks looked up distracted, the astares weren't, they took the opportunity to kill the remaining Orks.

Enrique Sat down on a rock, his lungs still burned from his fight with the nob. The sergeant however wasn't wasting any time,

"You have fifteen minutes, rest, prepare, gather anything you want. Then we march onward."

Hoth took one of the astares to one side and started yelling at him,"Brother, You are unknown to me, what squad are you with?"
"they are dead brother" replied Enrique sadness in his voice obvious. "my name is Enrique Losiv, a new recruit I have never been in battle as a full astares before. And why is Hoth yelling at him?" asked enrique pointing at the two?"


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

For Komanko Only.



After arrogantly moving slowly towards cover behind a near tree Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion raises his right hand and presses the side of his helmet where his comm bead is, opening a link back to his base and informs them to mark his current co-ordinates on the bases battle map. After relaying his orders to send some orks to secure this location as soon as they can Lucian Arrion steps out of cover and draws his wicked looking power sword and strides off towards the man combat through the gun fire which harmlessly rings off his armour. "Pathetic little whelps! Men! Show them the folly of picking on the Black Legion! Leave none alive!" yells Lucian as his rends two near by imperial guardsmen with a back hand swing of his power sword. His left arm is raises out infront of him as his wrist mounted storm bolter fires rounds into some more near by enemy troops, the large and powerful bolter rounds leaving large holes and massive blood filled creators in the bodies of his enemies. Lord Lucian continues to arrogantly stride through the battle field killing all opponent that get in his way while making his way straight towards where the sniper fire is while firing his storm bolter right where the snipers air, he continues to fire into the position until the sniper fire ceases at which point he turns around to survey the damage. Seeing that he has lost four of the twenty marine's that he had taken with him he growls in annoyance.

Ten minute's after the end of the battle the black legion members with Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion have gathered up those who have surrendered and executed all of those who did not turn to the glorious powers of chaos. After swiftly dealing with the guardsmen that wouldn't turn Lucian strides off with his remaining black legion marine's and new chaos cultists into the hidden imperial base where they destroy everything which is not useful and take with them anything that is(up to you what we find Komanko). Instead of heading off again into the jungle Lucian Arrion sits down and waits until the orks arrive where he can take two of their scouts which will make getting to the temple alot easier.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski looked over to Orthus to see that he had handled the two remaining Kommandos by dropping a frag Grenade when they least expected it. Smart Move Thought Ferenski as he Quickly Searched the ground for another weapon. *BOOM*. The grenade went off; maiming one of the orks and Ferenski saw the other one being blasted away. He shrugged, Leaving Orthus to Deal with the last one, After all it was his kill. He found a Crude serrated three foot long blade on the bloodstained ground. Ferenski Couldn’t Hold both blade and fire the shotgun so he crudely wielded it to the shotgun, as a make shift bayonet. Ferenski was slightly disgust at the fact he had to use his most hated foe’s weapon but if he didn’t, he couldn’t be disgusted. Ferenski Voxed to Orthus “Well done brother, Kommandos are a hard bunch to fight.” Ferenski was not prepared for the response he was about to receive. “Harder de you fink!”

Ferenski Whirled around to see One of the Kommando’s had Orthus in its grasp and held him hostage, Blade within a centimetre of Orthus’s neck. Ferenski’s Eye’s Blue Flashed with Worry, anger, annoyance and most of all: sorrow. _The warp damn me before a battle brother is lost because of me!_ Ferenski Cursed inside his head. “What do you want _ork_?” Ferenski Said, Spitting at the Last word, Clearly showing his disgust at having to talk to one of the green skins. “I’z Want ta live, I ain’t gonna fight for da Warboss against you’z Humies” The Kommando Replied, Ferenski thought that it was mocking him. That’s When Ferenski Saw a Crimson Gauntlet, Hanging from its belt and Ferenski Realised it’s Owner.

_Captain…_

“Wait’z a sec. I’z fought you before! Hur hur hur, It’s was wid dat Captain fella!” The Kommando Laughed at remembering that battle, While Ferenski’s Hands Were Violently Shaking, Remembering his Worst Failure. “I’z even gave you’z a Nickname, _Pup_. Because of that Wolf on da side of your’z head”. Ferenski had a memory forced upon him…

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ferenski Walked, age 43, Alongside with one of the Crimson fist’s captain, a High honour for one so young and inexperienced. The captain was a man who would believe that anyone can do anything with determination and Ferenski Proudly followed him. They were walking into a sparse, lightly densed dead forest. It was night and dark clouds rolled over head, Lightning crackling and thunder roaring. Ferenski Had a bolt pistol in his hands, while the command squad had Power swords and Bolters ready, The captain himself wielding a Crimson Power fist and Plasma Pistol out, a combat blade at his hip. 

They were in a clearing, but visibility was poor and as a result, and were prone to being ambushed. Ferenski looked at the rim of the clearing and nothing was there, but the Lightning blinded him for a second and the thunder masked any noise, a group of seven Kommandos Rushed at them and slaughtered two of the five in the command squad instantly, Leaving Two members, Ferenski and the Captain left. He couldn’t remember what happened to the captain but when Ferenski had dealt with the Kommandos that had engaged him, He saw the captain dead on the ground, Decapitated and one of the hands missing. 

He Rushed there and tried to extract the Gene-seed from the second place but the Kommando had Cruely Carved up the organs, leaving the captain in a pool of blood. Ferenski Screamed in Anger and, when he saw only six kommandos dead and the seventh one nowhere to be seen, He vowed to hunt down that last Ork before he would die. To add insult to Injurey, Only one other member of the Command Squad was left. He help Ferenski Up and led him back to the outpost, to tell the others the story. Before they left however, Ferenski Took the combat blade from the captain and Read the inscription “_Death Comes Swiftly_”. That Night, a wild ork howl roared above the thunder…

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

“It was you!” Ferenski Raised an accusing arm up at the Kommando “you’re the Bastard who killed *MY* Charge, My captain and you destroy him so he can’t be recovered!” Ferenski Noticed that Orthus was mouthing words to Ferenski and Realised that the Kommando Couldn’t see what Orthus was doing._ Reverse Head butt, Then kill him while I recover_ Ferenski Gathered from Orthus and stood ready with the shotgun. “Hur hur, We’z haz a Deal Humie? Maybe I’z should takez a Trophy off of dis one first so-“ The Kommando didn’t get to finish as Orthus Did a Reversal Head butt and Rolled away free while the Kommando Staggered back, Blood dripping off of its face. 

Ferenski didn’t give it one Second of respite as he rushed towards the ork and tackled the ork down. Taking the Chopper from his hands, Ferenski Stabbed the Ork through its left arm and pinned it to the ground and before the ork could even roar in its pain, Ferenski Stood on its other arm and almost crushed it beneath his weight. “You kill my captain, Make his gene-seed unrecoverable, run away like a coward, Take my Brother hostage and then want me to let you free?” Ferenski Cocked the shotgun and a shell flew out. “You don’t deserve to live you filthy dishonourable scum” Fear was wide in the ork’s eye and Ferenski Pulled the trigger. Blood was smeared across the entire ground and Ferenski’s armour was dripping blood again.

Ferenski Took the crimson Gauntlet off of the Kommando, attached it to his belt, and spat on the kommando. He walked to Orthus to see him Breastplate fracture and blood dripping out. Ferenski Held Orthus still and raised His Narthecium, Repairing the damage done. “There brother, That should hold enough for your body to repair the rest of the damage” Said Ferenski “C’mon, we should get out of here and find the others”. Ferenski Walked the way they came and left the bloodied ground, and the lizards came to feed upon the dead bodies.

When Ferenski managed to get back to the clearing, There was a looted tank in the middle but before Ferenski even had the time to say _Shit!_ Brother Lestron fired his Meltagun and stopped the tank in its tracks. Ferenski Smiled, Glad that his brother could use the weapon well and when he looked around, The others were mopping up the rest of the orks. Ferenski looked to the right and saw his bolt pistol and, amazingly still intact, Data pad. He holstered his Bolt pistol and Clipped his data pad to his belt. He even found he helmet, but it was broken and so Ferenski clipped it to his belt. 

When Ferenski looked up, he saw that the battle was over, Orks lay dead everywhere and a flaming tank was burning in clearing. He Put his new shotgun on his back and got his Narthecium Ready. He saw Sargeant Hoth and another marine. For a moment, Ferenski thought it might have been Ramirez but the face wasn’t the same. He sighed and Headed over the Kalon and Noticed the Slash across his left eye and saw that his eye had gone. “ouch, That looks nasty” Ferenski Quietly Chuckled at the subtle joke and repaired as much of the damage as possible. He patted Kalon across the Shoulders grinning and said “Thanks Brother, I owe you one”. 

He Voxed to all his squad members “Does anyone else have any injuries?” He spotted Laertes with what seemed to be a large gash upon his right arm, and Ferenski wondered if Laertes had noticed it. I doubt it but I need to talk with him anyway thought Ferenski. He walked over to him and started healing his arm with his Narthecium. “Brother, I know that this isn’t the time but Ramirez’s death is on your hand. I’m not going to hold it against you, unlike sargeant Hoth but next time, if you feel your blood rising and only wish to kill. Remember that you are one of the emperor’s chosen and not one of the puppets for the dark gods of chaos, and tell yourself, you’re not one of these orks either. Just remember what I’ve said” Said Ferenski in a mild tone. He knew that shouting at him wouldn’t do anything good and not saying anything could be potentially worse. Ferenski finished repairing the damage and walked over to the New face and asked “I wished we had met in better circumstances but do you have any wounds upon you?”


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As Laertes finished securing the perimeter, killing any orks foolish enough to try and hide from him, he saw Ferenski walking over to him. He raising his Narthecium, grabbing on to Laertes' right arm.

"What the hell are you...!" Laertes started, before he noticed the relatively large gash in his right bicep. "Oh...I did not notice the filth had broken my defences so..." It was then Laertes felt the pain that had been overshadowed with grief. He flexed his brachioradialis, forcing more blood into the wound sight, his Larraman cells aided Ferenski in the repairs slightly.

“Brother, I know that this isn’t the time but Ramirez’s death is on your hand. I’m not going to hold it against you, unlike sargeant Hoth but next time, if you feel your blood rising and only wish to kill. Remember that you are one of the emperor’s chosen and not one of the puppets for the dark gods of chaos, and tell yourself, you’re not one of these orks either. Just remember what I’ve said” Said Ferenski in a mild tone.

He looked the apothecary straight into the eyes. For the first time since becoming an Astartes, he shed a single tear, slowly rolling down to the tip of his nose. 

"He should have been a great warrior; No, he _was_ a great warrior. I let him down, my brother...for that I am sorry. I know you have not served under Hoth as long as I, he is the only Sergeant I have ever had since becoming a full Astartes, but he has never lingered so long before. My fury got the better of my judgement. I still retain however that had we not battled them, more of us would have died in a later battle. My regret is starting the battle with no plan of action. I thank you for your councilling, my friend." He clasped Ferenski's hand in his, in the warrior handshake, patting him on the shoulder as he did so.

With Ferenski finished patching up his wounds, with the expertise Laertes had come to expect from the honourable apothecary, he remained in-tow with him as they both approached the new marine.

As Enrique replied to Ferenski, Laertes realised he would forever be protective over this marine: he represented his personal failings with Ramirez, and he swore he would repay his debt by ensuring Enrique became a marine better than he was, and would be sure to lay his life down for him.

For a brief moment, Laertes thought back to the sparing session Ramirez and he had had before this mission, guilt stabbing at his pained heart. He closed a firm fist around Ramirez's necklace, steeling his soul for the battles to come.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kalon continued to unload onto the tank even as it traversed its gun towards him. He cut down two Orks who tried to rush him without breaking his fire of the machine. The gun was almost aimed right at him now and his rounds were doing nothing more than denting the armour and ruining the already terrible paint job the Orks had crudely decorated the looted tank with. "If someones gonna do something, they better do it fast!" he muttered to himself.

The tanks main gun finally locked onto him. This was it he thought, this was going to be his end, obliterated by the tanks gun with less parts to recover than poor Ramierz. He stood up and bellowed out a cry for Dorn, not wanting to go out of this life crouched behind a wall. He stopped firing controlled bursts and let the gun go riot on full auto, the devastating salvo of fire actually starting to make an impact on the side armour. The main gun fired.

Simultaneously a bright flare and blast of a meltagun roared into the tank from the rear. Lestron had managed to get in range for his weapon and fired a crippling shot to the rear of the tank. The blast rocked the tank causing the main gun to fire over Kalons head instead of directly into him, the effect of the round passing so close to him still flung Kalon back a few metres and knocked him to the ground. But he was alive. In a perfectly timed run, Laertes posted a greande into the gaping hole left by Lestrons shot and then dived away from the tank. Moments later the greande went off, setting off secondary explosions that destroyed the tank once and for all, taking out numerous Orks in the close vicinity at the same time.

Kalon got back to his feet and gunned down the remaning few Orks along with the rest of the squad including the ones who had finally re-emerged from the jungle looking battered and bruised. The battle, far longer and more difficult than they could have anticipated was finally over. Thankfully they had only lost one of their number, having beaten a number far greater than their own, but that was why they had been created, to fight the fight others could not.

Trudging over to where he had grappled with the first few Orks he found his combat blade and battered helmet. The helmet had suffered superficial damage when ripped from his head during the scrap but it was still in working order. He clipped it to his side along with his combat blade and sat down on one of the various pieces of the tank that had been scattered across the area. 
He paused and surveyed the scene around him. Hoth having emerged from the jungle now took Laertes aside and began to furiously reprimand him for his actions that began the battle. Lestron had also taken a seat and rested for a moment, field repairing his armour as he did. Another Astartes, whom Kalon did not know was also now sat in the clearing, looking as weary as the rest of them. Orthus and Ferenski had also emerged from the jungle with Hoth and the newcomer, both looking significantly worse for wear, but Ferenski to his credit noticed Kalons injuries and made his way over to him.

"Ouch, That looks nasty" the Apothercary remarked with a grin, laughing softly at his subtle jab as he patched up Kalons wound as best he could. "Very funny, bet you've been waiting to use that one since you first became an apothecary" Kalon replied, wincing slightly as the wound was sealed, the eye was lost, he would need to get a bionic replacement, but for now he would have to make do with one. "Thanks Brother, I owe you one" Ferenski said, patting Kalon across the shoulder, Kalon mirroring the action "As do i owe you to Brother" Ferenski then walked away to see to Laertes.

Kalon remained there for a while, reflecting back on the battle and lamenting the loss of Ramierz, it was the first battle brother he had lost in a while and it was not a pleasent feeling. He then got up to go and meet the newcomer along with the others. "My name is Enrique Losiv, a new recruit I have never been in battle as a full astares before. And why is Hoth yelling at him?" the newcomer said. Kalon thought it wasn't the time or place to inform Enrique of Laertes actions and diverted the subject, adopting his usual booming tone and said "Him? Ah he just enjoys being yelled out, its how they speak now. Despite what it may look like the Sergeant really is having a pleasant chat about semantics and philosophy with dear Laertes." He grinned as he said this and winking, realising as he did that he could not really execute a wink anymore. "Kalon, heavy weapons, i happen to keep this squad together, without my charming influence they soon degenerate into a confused and lost unit of simple bastards"


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski got the Reply from the Newcomer. "My name is Enrique Losiv, a new recruit I have never been in battle as a full astares before. And why is Hoth yelling at him?" Before Ferenski had a chance to reply however, Kalon cut in, switly changing the subject. "Him? Ah he just enjoys being yelled out, its how they speak now. Despite what it may look like the Sergeant really is having a pleasant chat about semantics and philosophy with dear Laertes." Kalon said and grinned. _Fair enough, That’s probably the best idea at the moment_ Thought Ferenski. Kalon continued "Kalon, heavy weapons, i happen to keep this squad together, without my charming influence they soon degenerate into a confused and lost unit of simple bastards". 

Ferenski Laughed and slapped Kalon across the Shoulders. “Charming? It’s a good job I’m here to make your ugly face worth looking at!” Ferenski could be seen with a wide grin across he face. “Apothecary Alberic Ferenski, I’m here to make sure that these “bastards” as kalon called them, Stay alive” Ferenski said with laughter but also with a hint of sadness and sorrow as they had lost one brother already.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Orthus attempted to stay still as he mouthed his signal to Ferenski. “It was you!” Ferenski Raised an accusing arm up at the Kommando “you’re the bastard who killed MY charge, my captain and you destroy him so he can’t be recovered!” So the brute was an old foe of the Chapter. An appealing target. He could hear the pain and anger in Ferenski's voice and knew exactly what the Apothecary wanted. And he would most certainly provide. 

_Reverse head butt, then kill him while I recover_. A smile served as punctuation before he slammed his head back, wrenched himself free, and rolled to pick up his pistol which had fallen when he was grabbed. “You kill my captain, make his gene-seed unrecoverable, run away like a coward, take my brother hostage and then want me to let you free?” Ferenski cocked the shotgun and a shell flew out. “You don’t deserve to live you filthy dishonourable scum!” Ferenski pulled the trigger. Blood was smeared across the entire ground and Ferenski’s armour was dripping blood again.

Orthus smiled grim and nodded his thanks to Alberic, trying not to talk as his throat recovered from the violent wrench. Ferenski tended to his wounds and made a quick repair job for his breastplate. It would need to be sent to the forges once the mission was over. He looked at his mangled helmet before placing on his belt. It wouldn't be much help at this point, and would need to see the forge as well. Instead, he reloaded both of his weapons and wrenched his knife out of the tree.

He followed the apothecary from the jungle and regrouped with the squad. The injuries were severe, but no one had fallen besides Ramirez. Ramirez... he shouldn't have fallen. He looked towards Laertes, about to confront him about such a reckless engagement, but held himself in check. It wouldn't serve any purpose to divide the squad with so much left ahead, and besides, Ferenski seemed to have it well in hand.

“Brother, I know that this isn’t the time but Ramirez’s death is on your hand. I’m not going to hold it against you, unlike sargeant Hoth but next time, if you feel your blood rising and only wish to kill, remember that you are one of the Emperor’s chosen and not one of the puppets for the dark gods of Chaos, and tell yourself, you’re not one of these orks either. Just remember what I’ve said” said Ferenski in a mild tone.

Orthus wandered towards the segreant and the newcomer, curious as to his identity. He noticed ALberic conversing with him, and decided to join in. He wandered to the new Astartes, calling out, "Hail, brother, I am Orthus. I have not seen your face often. What is your story?"


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*Brother Enrique*_: You feel that this squad will quickly be able to replace those lost marines that you fought with earlier, as you barely knew any of them. Your new squad makes you feel welcome and for several moments it even helps you forgot the shock you experienced earlier not too add your first battle experience. While talking with Brother Ferenski and Brother Kalon a new face joins the conversation, he greets you and presents himself as Brother Orthus and asks you, “*What is your story*?" If you want you can answer but it is up to you to decide if you want others to be involved in what happened to you before, yet you already told some about your landing so you feel no reason to hide it from Orthus. With a glance you catch a sight of Brother Laertes’s figure, the brother who the Sergeant yelled it, for some reason you feel like he is evaluating you, like he feels some sort of a connection with you but you have no idea why, you might as well go and ask him and introduce yourself in the process.

_*Brother Feresnki*_: As you patch your brother’s wounds you get some sort of a feeling of serenity, you are calmer then what you were before, you look and things seem to look better to you then what they are. You have finally detached yourself from some part of your past, which is a process every new marine has to go through. By killing the ork commando that plagued and haunted your memory you have finally released yourself from the unbreakable chains of guilt and shame and in some way you finally was reborn as a new marine. You feel like you should try and cheer up with the help of Kalon who seems to be unaffected by what happened around you or is that just a mask he is using. At any rate you should try and cheer up the other more down people. Also you can look for more ammo for your newly earned shotgun; also you should find yourself a close combat weapon (unless you are still using the ork’s choppa which in that case you don’t need to.) At any rate you feel like you should look at the surroundings again and see if you find something interesting but it is not a mandatory task and you can always leave it as the chances of finding something interesting is small.

_*Brother Laertes*_: By confronting Sergeant Hoth you know that you have shattered any kind of friendship between Sergeant and marine you have had and maybe even worse, maybe you even made an enemy. It doesn’t matter now as what’s done is done and there is nothing you can do about it now except from apologizing and acknowledging Hoth’s words as true and by that taking the blame for Ramirez’s death which you don’t really want. As you confronted Laertes the voice grew stronger but with your iron will you feel like you crushed them and defeated those simplistic urges to show that you are better and stronger. As you go around looking for equipment and pieces of Ramireze’s body you find nothing of interest except some shootas and choppas. You take comfort in what you hope is Ramirez’s amulet as you couldn’t find any clear remains of his body. You might as well try to interact with others to ease the pain and guilt you are feeling right now.


Everyone: Those fifteen minutes pass quickly as you try to rest and gather yourselves from the traumatic event you have experienced. Most of you have never lost a battle brother not mentioning a friend in battle before and these events will scar you forever. Yet you have not much time to mourn the death of a friend and you most go on. The urge for revenge still burns in each of you but this will have to wait as you must first try and reunite with the rest of the groups who are currently located somewhere in those seemingly endless jungles. Not a moment after fifteen minutes Sergeant Hoth strides towards the group and gathers everyone clearly avoiding crossing eyes with Laertes, it seems that maybe this little argument will turn eventually into a “war” between the two. You must try and clam the winds between them or this will result in various bad things, still the time for it is not now and now you must move on. 

Sergeant Hoth sniffs through the air, promethium could still be smelled through the air “_*There is a big source of promethium somewhere around here, and if I guess correctly it must be some sort of an outpost. I have no idea who controls the place so we must be ready and plan out attack so it won’t result in more casualties.”*_ When Hoth mentions casualties and plan he marks those words so everyone could here while taking a quick look at Laertes._*“OK, time to move but before that I have something here that might be of use.” Hoth then moved behind one of the trees and pulls out a crudely made rocket launcher*_._*“This was the nob’s launcher if anyone wants to take the risk of using an ork weapon he might take it as it can be of great use against feature encounters with vehicles but take it with your own will because a risk is involved in using ork weapons… You never know when they are going to blow up in your face.*_” He said giggling quietly.

The squad finishing its preparations and gathering its equipment organizes at the same way they did before, Kalon and Lestron in the middle, the others where they want to be as they are all normally equipped battle brothers. The group moves through the endless jungles, and at some point the scenery begins to change, the clear skies become more and more blackened by smoke and chemicals while the surrounding jungles began to look thinner and the ground more scorched. You quickly realize that the probability of an imperial outpost nearby is small and it probably is some sort of an ork factory. Yet you see no signs of it anywhere nearby, maybe if you will continue further. For a moment Sergeant Hoth stops, this the moment to suggest anything you might have planned as none of you wants to be in Laertes’s position later on.

_*Revan only: 
*_


Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion:
The guards succumb to your might and those who try to resist are crushed by you and your black legion troops. The fight is quickly finished not taking more than three minutes, you see that you lost four men in the battle and you are not happy at all about the result. You feel that it’s a shame for your troops to die by Imperial guard scum. Still you look at the bright side of the situation which the changer of ways Tzeentch probably prepared for you, you gathered new reinforcements in the form of corrupted guards, and it’s true that they are not more than just cannon fodder but they still help in some sort of a way. The newly corrupted guards take you through a small search in the well hidden camp. You actually manage to find some information about the nearby outposts of guards and a map that shows where they are, the guards probably used it to navigate more safely between destinations. Still what really caught your eye was the weird design of the camp, they somehow managed to completely hide it in the surroundings. You might want to send some Iron Warriors down here after they are finished fortifying your main base to study the way of camouflage as it may be used by you later. After all you are fighting in jungle surroundings and it will be good to have the effect of surprise on your side every time you fight.

You decide to await the ork scouts arrival as it may be your only way to find your way through the jungle quickly. Still it will take them some time to arrive here and you might want to set up a defensible position as well as a camp which you could use now and maybe even later on your way back from the temple. Still it is your choice, and you don’t have to set up a camp. Still as the old saying goes “Where there are some Imperial Guards there are always more.” So it might be wise to have a defensible position or even better find those damn bases that you saw at the map and destroy\subjugate them to reduce resistance and chances of detection which you luckily avoided here because the guards didn’t have time to send a message.

(Make up whatever you want, just be sure to ask me if it’s a very extreme thing.)



OOC: Feel free to PM me as always, also I know that might not be the best update but I need to first remember where I was going with all of that ^^ Don’t worry the plot is still here just maybe with a few changes and new stuff in it. Im not even going to ask you to post, if you want post as I seriously let you down on this one so I'm sorry about the inconvenience and long wait. I will update after everyone has posted or after most posted and others are pressuring me to continue.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

For Komanko Only.



Chaos Lord Lucian Arrion looks at the map in his hand of the other hidden imperial guard bases and narrows his eyes with a growl "Such pitiful weaklings think they can out smart me? Bah! i will tear their bodies asunder and feed their pitiful souls to the daemons of the warp!" Giving one last looking over the map he puts it within a small compartment of his armour and turns to face his black legion marine's and his new corrupted Guardsmen. Striding over to one of the guardsmen he looks down at the gibbering man and growls at him. "You shall lead us to the other bases and we shall destroy them one by one, but first i want you and a small group to go ahead of us to the next one and take out their communications relay quietly and without causing alarm, once that is done then we shall attack, is that understood worm!?" Lucian then raises his power fist as if to strike the guardsmen who mumbles insanely again and scuttles off with a squad of other corrupted guardsmen. Striding around the base Lucian observes the way that it has been camouflaged and shows smile that reveals his elongated fangs. "This is rather interesting indeed" He then places a finger against his Vox ear-bead and contacts the head of the iron warriors and tells him to send a five man squad with the ork scouts to come and copy this camouflage for their main base of operations.

Turning away from the base he gathers up the rest of the black legion marines and the corrupted guardsmen and leads them off in the direction of the imperial base that he had sent the squad of corrupted guardsmen to, using some of his own to lead the way so he doesn't get caught in any more ambushes as they would know the way here. Along the way he comes up with the plan of sending off more squads towards the other bases to start to corrupted the guardsmen there and report back to him daily so he knows their progress. As he reaches the edge of the other imperial base without being seen he hides his troops and then awaits the signal from his corrupted guardsmen within the hidden imperial base to start the slaughter of these pathetic troops of the Carrion-God.


----------

